# The Hang Tough and Takin it EZ Driveler # 263....



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

blood be like


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

and quack is asleep so this one might smell fresh for a while.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 8, 2018)

Breakfast


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 8, 2018)

Are you Pagan Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Are you Pagan Nic?




I suppose so, in some thoughts and ways. I do have Nordic blood. But, I consider myself a Christian.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2018)

As a student of history, I find some very interesting parallels between the Vikings, Celts, Steppe Mongols, and a couple of the Nomadic Plains Indian tribes.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 8, 2018)

Yea I’m Viking and Celt too. May we meet in Valhalla one day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2018)

German and Welsh here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

Next couple days would be a good time to watch Barbarians Rising again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Next couple days would be a good time to watch Barbarians Rising again.




Yep, it and Vikings.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2018)

I`m about to die to get in a deerstand. This weather is perfect!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m about to die to get in a deerstand. This weather is perfect!




Dadgum, hate to hear that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, it and Vikings.



We've got that Roku internet based subscription that I can go watch all those episodes on HDTV on our TV's.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Smells like a new car in here. 
Army vs Navy playin feetsball. I love this game. H22's cousin played for Army. I pull for Navy for my Diddi.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Temps getting near freezing here and the rain aint letting up. Might get nasty tonight.  I hate the sound of trees breaking from ice all around. Sounds like a war zone. We are prepared. Just hope we don't have to use it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2018)

Afternoon !!!   Really not looking forward to work the next 2 nights..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!   Really not looking forward to work the next 2 nights..


Slip sliding away. Sang it with me. 

Redneck egg rolls made with ground wild hawg at the Café 356 tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2018)

Will be cleaning ditches free of charge tonight !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smells like a new car in here.
> Army vs Navy playin feetsball. I love this game. H22's cousin played for Army. I pull for Navy for my Diddi.



Navy about to score something.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

Tree up, what two days ago, lights on it today and most of the ornaments.    I just wrapped 7 trinkets to decorate the floor with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

Navy, cough cough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

Rain pilin up here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Navy, cough cough.


Great game. Defense wins you ballgames. 
I called that 6 min. review right off the bat. H22 said I shoulda been a ref.  That's funny aint it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Rain pilin up here!


Getting foggy too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

Not expecting it to drop below 35 here tonight.   Of course you are 30 miles north of me by the way a drunk crow flys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

4th and 12 with backup QB, dumb.

Turn over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

Longest review in the history of college football too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

Commentators were getting aggravated.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

I was feeding the dog so I missed the review.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Commentators were getting aggravated.



Because they couldn't think of anything to say?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Ball game. GO ARMY!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

NE women's VB on ESPNU


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2018)

Yep, it's a mess out here..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

VB over

on to ATL United


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

If you ban me I'm OK with it. This song is awesome and snowflakes trying to ban it. 
I got the CD. <iframe width="1280" height="720" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, it's a mess out here..



Flood watch with 15-20 sustained winds and gusts up to 35 mph also.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> VB over
> 
> on to ATL United


Watching the Heisman awards. I'm with Bo$$. I don't understand soccer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

Snowflakes trying to Ban it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Watching the Heisman awards. I'm with Bo$$. I don't understand soccer.



You'd have to play Soccer to understand it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2018)

Been a nice day in FL but temp dropped all day. Hope weather holds for drive home tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You'd have to play Soccer to understand it.


Never played myself, but my boy TRIED to play when he was young. He did much better in T-ball. 
H22 tried to get him into sports. Mama found his calling in music!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Been a nice day in FL but temp dropped all day. Hope weather holds for drive home tomorrow.


Wish I was in FLA.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wish I was in FLA.



Been here all week for biz, got to spend today with family.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Snowflakes trying to Ban it?


It's all over the news. smh-ing. Radio stations are taking off air.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's all over the news. smh-ing. Radio stations are taking off air.



Some are putting it back in their rotation of Christmas music due to popular demand to do so vs the demand to remove it. They are conducting polls of their fan base(listeners).

Ultimately, I hope it wins out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

Im ok thanks for the kindly worded pm


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!   Really not looking forward to work the next 2 nights..


Crybaby


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Snowflakes trying to Ban it?




Idiots on FB banned it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Murray won the Hiesman.  That was my vote!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

Wind is Howling, rain sideways.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Rain been sideways most of the evening.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

Everyone an on the ground weather person


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2018)

Still a light/steady drizzle, a lil bit 'o wind, hope it stays like this.  Gonna start the diesel pumps across the creek just in case.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Everyone an on the ground weather person



Ground truth is as accurate as it gets.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

H22 has me laughing on the floor calling this soccer game he doesn't understand. Hilarious.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

38 here down 221 south from quack.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

Maybe 221 west


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

Hwy 221 past quack towards sc


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

Well day 7 for work tomorrow I have to save the world from radioactive poisoning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Arthur Blank is a smart man. Didn't know he owned the soccer team. Dang. I did know they close fancy restaurants down in the ATL. When he goes out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2018)

My lights flickered a moment ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> My lights flickered a moment ago.




Ideal conditions for a PF here, wind has definetely picked up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Well day 7 for work tomorrow I have to save the world from radioactive poisoning


Sincere deep heart felt thanks. ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2018)

42 miles traveled, zero deer so far .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2018)

Happy Sunday ... 
Noah just knocked on my door to see if we wanted to hop on the boat with him!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Good morning
Folks, heading north, may have to rent an airboat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2018)

morning Fuzzy, quackbro, blood, and Ruger

sure is a good morning to snuggle with a SO due to the rain and wind howling


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning
> Folks, heading north, may have to rent an airboat.


Where you headed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2018)

Good Morning Quack, Blood, Ruger, Gobblin and to the rest of the tired, sleepy and weary Drivelers.

Blood, NOAH must have a clone because he has been camped out at my mailbox with his ARK tied up there for the past 36 hours now it seems.  

I am so sick of this rainy, cold and miserable weather that I think that I will change my luck today !!!!  Well, that is IF I can find a willing participant to start with a nice body massage on this tired and worn out rack of bones of mines.  I hate being cooped up inside all day with absolutely NOTHING worthwhile on television too.  

I guess that I AM better than some people because their name was on the Obituary Page instead of mine this morning.   Knowing that fact always helps before I eat some breakfast.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Where you headed



Headed home from Jacksonville, saw my nephews family yesterday. He is at sea right now on a sub.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Headed home from Jacksonville, saw my nephews family yesterday. He is at sea right now on a sub.


Drive safe ... It's been drizzlin a bit up here


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks, raining here, glad we didn’t get ice around home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2018)

Morning bro's !!!  Between yesterday and last night less than 2" of rain at the house, probably less than that at the mines.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks, raining here, glad we didn’t get ice around home.




Safe travels Rugerbro !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Rugerbro !!



Thanks, passing Savannah, it’s pouring here and the creeks and rivers are already full.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2018)

30" of snow fell in 30055 since it started 


but it came down as 2.5 of liquid sunshine in the gauge and still coming down.   It has let off to drizzle at the moment but there was no paper so I will have to go back.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 9, 2018)

Morning. Flurries here. Feels like 12


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2018)

I gotz ta pee . . .


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz ta pee . . .


This ain’t Facebook. Sounds like a small problem......


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Woke up and didn't smell coffee, so went back for several more hours.

Very light drizzle here right now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Lighter but steady.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> This ain’t Facebook. Sounds like a small problem......




Good enough for Dawn . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good enough for Dawn . .



Xcept in this weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2018)

Latest I've slept in years. Aint no since in getting up. GON be stuck in da house all day. Got all the Christmas presents wrapped yesterday. 
Oh, Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Xcept in this weather.





Brrrrrrrrr, look like a grub worm wearing a turtle neck... Goodnight/day all...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brrrrrrrrr, look like a grub worm wearing a turtle neck... Goodnight/day all...



Bet you sleep like a baybay today. TC!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Latest I've slept in years. Aint no since in getting up. GON be stuck in da house all day. Got all the Christmas presents wrapped yesterday.
> Oh, Mornin!



Moanin......

GON start surfin the net today. Started peepin around a little last night, gettin some ideas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Lighter but steady.View attachment 952263


Be careful in Swainsboro. I got a big speeding ticket in that town.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Think it’s just me and the ducks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Woke up and didn't smell coffee, so went back for several more hours.
> 
> Very light drizzle here right now.



No coffee smell Horrors!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2018)

SwampY


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Temp dropped 15 degrees so far


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Mornin Swampy


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 9, 2018)

Two girls were drinking and celebrating a birthday in Pittsburgh when shots were fired and one used a crowbar on the other. Luckily no one was injured. Tough birds up here......


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Mng gents,,,,still raining?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Latest I've slept in years. Aint no since in getting up. GON be stuck in da house all day. Got all the Christmas presents wrapped yesterday.
> Oh, Mornin!



Wrapped what I've bought yesterday also.   Two more to go when Buster Brown comes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2018)

Morning hope to get out of here by 2


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Temp dropped 20 degrees from Jville to Macon


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2018)

I got a hankerin for some cheekun an dumplins


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a hankerin for some cheekun an dumplins


I gotta hankering for yardbird wings,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I gotta hankering for yardbird wings,,,,


Had some last night! For a quick fix... I get the spicy wings from Publix delli and roll them around in Hooters buffalo sauce. Then bake them for about 10 minutes on 350...Really good!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Had some last night! For a quick fix... I get the spicy wings from Publix delli and roll them around in Hooters buffalo sauce. Then bake them for about 10 minutes on 350...Really good!


I remember Publix,,,,do they still have a good deli?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I remember Publix,,,,do they still have a good deli?


Very good! Actually the entire store is nice and so are the employees. They are a little pricey on some things but I am willing to pay the extra so I don't have a Wal-Mart experience.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Very good! Actually the entire store is nice and so are the employees. They are a little pricey on some things but I am willing to pay the extra so I don't have a Wal-Mart experience.


Always liked Publix,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a hankerin for some cheekun an dumplins



Chicken corn chowder going in the pot as soon as I get home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2018)

Publix has the best wings!!! That's the only ones we will buy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Publix has the best wings!!! That's the only ones we will buy.


From the deli?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

I like Publix but my bank account don’t.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2018)

H22 got one of them Mississippi Roast in the crock pot. We never cook in the crock pot, but that thread in the Café looked good. He's using deer backstrap. Hope it turns out good.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> I like Publix but my bank account don’t.


I remember they were a little bit high,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> From the deli?


Yep. They got really good subs too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> From the deli?


We've already been over this!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got one of them Mississippi Roast in the crock pot. We never cook in the crock pot, but that thread in the Café looked good. He's using deer backstrap. Hope it turns out good.



That’s good roast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> We've already been over this!






Ruger#3 said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2018)

Finally feeling better and the weather is down to a drizzling mist. Thinks I`ll slip off into the woods and set a stand.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2018)

Already seen a doe and a spike.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2018)

And another with one side gone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> And another with one side gone.



Seems awfully early to lose them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2018)

Been a good afternoon to sit at the fly tie bench.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Seems awfully early to lose them.


Fighting.  Seen 7 bucks and 1 doe so far. Passed these up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2018)

Make that one more 6 point just cruised by.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2018)

Ground check one Nic !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2018)

This beauty just came by.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Very cool! I like seeing them Nic, I’ve only seen a few in the woods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Very cool! I like seeing them Nic, I’ve only seen a few in the woods.




Yep, I've only seen a few over the years. Their sightings are few and far between for me also. Love seeing them though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> This beauty just came by. View attachment 952303


What a beauty,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2018)

If ya`ll want to see how my afternoon hunt went.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/cold-wet-afternoon-hot-bucks.932430/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2018)

Had to take a different route to get to the transportation pumps last night, hit a ditch, 'bout threw Charlie in the windshield, got stuck.  Thanks for 4x4.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2018)

8 does 2 lil bucks..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2018)

Back to the regular routine today


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2018)

Good Morning Quack, Ruger and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.

Word on the street is that CMC can drive better than Quack during these winter months !!!!  

Ruger, you ought to be "clean as a whistle" after enduring all of those "showers" in your journey back home yesterday.

Hopefully, Gobblin will show up soon with his fresh brewed "Go-Juice" to help us get vertical and fully awake.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2018)

Mornin`. Setting by the fire with a cup of strong coffee, getting ready to slip off into the woods. Hoping ol` big boy makes a showing this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

morning

I'm here EE.
Nic get biggen today
quack, send the county a bill for services rendered for cleaning out that ditch.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2018)

NIC, I'm glad that you feel better and I surely hope that You can get that really Stud buck that you have been hunting.  I loved your photos from yesterday too.

Gobblin, thanks for being right on time today as well.

I got out my Webster's Dictionary early this morning and looked up the word....  "Quack".  The description states that it is "an accident looking for a place to happen" !!!!!  

I'm still hobbling and have to have an MRI done tomorrow on my knee to see if things are torn again.  I'm hoping that it turns up negative BUT I am still dealing with a fracture in my right foot.  Dang, it was boring this weekend for sure.    

I did get to enjoy having lunch with my Daughter and Son-in-law yesterday and that was a nice surprise.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2018)

Morning guys, hope all ya'll are on the mend !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning guys, hope all ya'll are on the mend !!



Mornin folks!

Yep, bloodbro's knee surgery tomorrow, EE's Mri, my consultation with Neurosurgeon and Neurologist, Nic's back in the woods, so we are workin on it until the next   hits us.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Mng old guys,,,,me too,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2018)

Traffic light in the ATL, everybody musta got scared of the weather


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2018)

Morning Swampy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2018)

2 days off, 2 days on, 3 day weekend.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

Still a chance of rain today, clear tomorrow and Wed, coming back Thur-Fri.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

morning chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng old guys,,,,me too,,,,



me too as in old or have a new current condition ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

Morning Gobbleinbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone of you ever had a muscle reaction to a statin drug?   If so, how long did it take to stop aching?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> me too as in old or have a new current condition ?


No I'm old too,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone of you ever had a muscle reaction to a statin drug?   If so, how long did it take to stop aching?



I have not Robert, but I've only taken a particular one, and still do take it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone of you ever had a muscle reaction to a statin drug?   If so, how long did it take to stop aching?


No,but if you have a reaction to it,I would call the Doc,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> No I'm old too,,,,



at least isn't the #metoo condition


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> at least isn't the #metoo condition


? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## redeli (Dec 10, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Yep, bloodbro's knee surgery tomorrow, EE's Mri, my consultation with Neurosurgeon and Neurologist, Nic's back in the woods, so we are workin on it until the next   hits us.


 And Granma working her way on her 9th day in the hospital, finally *maybe* seeing some improvement..........


Mernin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> And Granma working her way on her 9th day in the hospital, finally *maybe* seeing some improvement..........
> 
> 
> Mernin!


Hope she gets feeling better,,,,mng,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I have not Robert, but I've only taken a particular one, and still do take it.



same here but after about 5 years--ouch--doc thinks the aches are due to this statin and has me off of it now for 10 days not really getting better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> And Granma working her way on her 9th day in the hospital, finally *maybe* seeing some improvement..........
> 
> 
> Mernin!



morning keebs





prayers for Granma


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> And Granma working her way on her 9th day in the hospital, finally *maybe* seeing some improvement..........
> 
> 
> Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> same here but after about 5 years--ouch--doc thinks the aches are due to this statin and has me off of it now for 10 days not really getting better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2018)

Dang Keebs, prayers to Granma too !!!  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2018)

Morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2018)

Mornin old folks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin old folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin old folks.



#METOO


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


Jeff C. said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Keebs, prayers to Granma too !!!  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.





mudracing101 said:


> Morning


Morning


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin old folks.


Moanin SisStar!


Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,


Howudoin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2018)

Howdy ... DB worked by himself last night! The entire plant was down when I got here!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 10, 2018)

Off and on rain mixed with drizzle
and mist 24/7 for at least a week.

Cool to cold. Just plain ole' nasty,
can't do much outside weather here
in Rockdale.

Might have to go in the MAN CAVE
and load some boolits.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> same here but after about 5 years--ouch--doc thinks the aches are due to this statin and has me off of it now for 10 days not really getting better.



anothr -ologist and another opinion as to the cause of the muscle aches.    Too many -ologits in my life.   And they all are just overeducated guessers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> anothr -ologist and another opinion as to the cause of the muscle aches.    Too many -ologits in my life.   And they all are just overeducated guessers.



Well, I get to go see one I've never seen for myself on Wednesday.

Actually 2, but one is a surgeon, just never have seen a Neurosurgeon before.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> anothr -ologist and another opinion as to the cause of the muscle aches.    Too many -ologits in my life.   And they all are just overeducated guessers.


This,,,,


----------



## redeli (Dec 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin old folks.


hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

And Yep, raining lightly here again.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

I want to go fishin,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

redeli said:


> hey




Howdy Red.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I want to go fishin,,,,



If it rains much more you could fish off my back deck and the creek is usually a 100 yards away.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If it rains much more you could fish off my back deck and the creek is usually a 100 yards away.


My buddy has got me thinking about catfishing,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Sunny here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond...


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Shine On You Crazy Diamond...


Haven't heard Floyd in a while,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2018)

Another dreary day in the MON.  Thank I'll hava drank.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2018)

Hope my doctor aint out drankin right now! Show up in the mornin with shaky hands an all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope my doctor aint out drankin right now! Show up in the mornin with shaky hands an all!




Naw bro, just hope he takes a shot, or two in the morning to steady himself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another dreary day in the MON.  Thank I'll hava drank.



Man, when is this junk going to end?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope my doctor aint out drankin right now! Show up in the mornin with shaky hands an all!



Nervesurgeons need a shot to steady the nerves.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, when is this junk going to end?



drizzle to rain here all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope my doctor aint out drankin right now! Show up in the mornin with shaky hands an all!



No worries, it's just a k-nee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drizzle to rain here all day.




Same here.....


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope my doctor aint out drankin right now! Show up in the mornin with shaky hands an all!


Had a Doc ask the nurse if he was drinking the day of my surgery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, when is this junk going to end?




I dunno, but I got doves to feed . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope my doctor aint out drankin right now! Show up in the mornin with shaky hands an all!


 for ya in the morning, check in when you still feelin good.............


gobbleinwoods said:


> drizzle to rain here all day.


 Here too, to, two.......and cold!


Crakajak said:


> Had a Doc ask the nurse if he was drinking the day of my surgery.


oh lawd!

Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2018)

Wife just told me she's gonna buy me a "butt" for Christmas.  Not funny.  I asked her, instead of buying me a butt, how bout selling some of hers ..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy ... DB worked by himself last night! The entire plant was down when I got here!


You going out for four weeks with your knee surgery might be his undoing!!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 11, 2018)

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

Mornin y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2018)

morning bloodbro

this cup is for EE as he needs 'it' badly





For those so inclined to partake of coffee alone


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2018)

DANG, I overslept this morning !!!  The last thing that I remember last night was a very boring football game in Seattle that nobody wanted to win.  It looked more like a high school game instead.


Gobblin, now that is fantastic to wake up too !!!!   Thanks for such a beautiful Christmas present.  

I see two cups in your photo that I like very much BUT I don't see a coffee cup !!!!!   You must know exactly what I have been needing for a really long time now.  I hope that her name is Jessica because a sweet lady named Jessica called me yesterday afternoon and said she would be waiting for me at 1:30 PM today to perform the MRI on my right knee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2018)

Blood, I am hoping that everything goes really well today with your surgery and upcoming rehabilitation.  I look forward to you running through your woods with a firearm in hand again.

When I had my knee surgery last year, I was in my bed in a staging area and the next thing when I woke up, the surgery had been completed and I was back in the same staging area waiting to be taken back to my room.  I NEVER even knew anything during the surgery.  Later that afternoon, they had me up and walking 200 feet.  That night, I had to walk up an incline and also up and down steps also after walking another 200 feet down the hallway.  Everything went really well including the Physical Therapy too for several weeks.

You must get real serious about the P.T. part of this though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Mng gents,,,,hope all goes well with the knee surgery,,,,I'll take either cup of coffee,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2018)

Mornin folks!

I see Sunshine for a nice change.

Hope bloods surgery and mostly recovery goes well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2018)

Gotta get these dogs out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2018)

I overslept this morning too, on purpose. I reckon age is catching up to me. These days I`m always tired now. I`ll grab rifle, possibles bag, and walking stick and ease off in the woods in a little while. Them deer ain`t going anywhere.

BOG, I hope you get a doctor like I had. The PT he prescribed for me was as soon as the cuts healed, for me to get in the creek and fish, wading against the current. Only requirement was to stay away from logs and shoals. He also told that to my Lady in case she thought I was joking with her. He was a fine doc.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2018)

Nic may you cut on the big one today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks. I`d really like to cape this particular buck out. He`s way in excess of 250 pounds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2018)

That was last year, and he`s still around. In that picture we missed crossing paths by just a couple of hours. This was in the middle of the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> That was last year, and he`s still around. In that picture we missed crossing paths by just a couple of hours. This was in the middle of the day.



I've had some good mid-day hunts. Actually, I've seen a lot of movement sitting late morning to early afternoon.

Good hunting today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2018)

By this time tomorrow morning I'll be in traffic commuting into ATL to see a Neurosurgeon and Neurologist together in reference to this nerve tumor.

Lord knows I've been counting the days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2018)

Mornin! 
 prayers for Blood!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2018)

Morning!!
Prayers uplifted for blood this morning!!
Let's Go Irwin, Let's Go!!  Get'em Big RED!!!! Chomp-Chomp-Chomp!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 11, 2018)

Best wishes for a quick recovery BOG.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Nic, that is quite possibly one of the coolest things I've ever seen. Stirs up my Celtic/Viking blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2018)

NCH, still at work?


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 11, 2018)

Morning Driveler nation. Hope all have a great day with the big orange ball showing up in the sky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!
> Prayers uplifted for blood this morning!!
> Let's Go Irwin, Let's Go!!  Get'em Big RED!!!! Chomp-Chomp-Chomp!!!!


Can you watch it on-line? Can't find it. 
Hawkinsville Red Devils playing tonight at 6. Hope it's on GPTV


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2018)

Goot morning !!!  Beautiful day !!  Going to put in a lil tractor time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot morning !!!  Beautiful day !!  Going to put in a lil tractor time.




I`m headed to the woods for a midday hunt.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 11, 2018)

Getting hit by a excavator bucket in your shoulder hurts.Just saying........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

Lived through the knee and hand surgery...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Getting hit by a excavator bucket in your shoulder hurts.Just saying........




How ??  That's gonna leave a mark . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Lived through the knee and hand surgery...


Good to hear. Hope your recovery is quick and painless.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How ??  That's gonna leave a mark . .


We were clearing roads in Grady county  after Micheal and the operator got mad at me for working him to hard,Certain movements are like stabbing needles.PT is no fun either.


blood on the ground said:


> Lived through the knee and hand surgery...


Congrats!!!!Hope you heal fast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m headed to the woods for a midday hunt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2018)

Slipped up and got in the stand without them seeing me. Deer up and feeding.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Slipped up and got in the stand without them seeing me. Deer up and feeding. View attachment 952451


Nice,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2018)

Been awhile, got a 6 pack of ice cold Corona's and a lime !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can you watch it on-line? Can't find it.
> Hawkinsville Red Devils playing tonight at 6. Hope it's on GPTV


GPTV, full screen............ 20-27 another loss to the dreaded Clinch County.......... they made a couple of really, really STUPID moves that hurt them........oh well, still Back my Boys!! Go Irwin, proud of them having an undefeated season and making it to Atlanter!!


Crakajak said:


> Getting hit by a excavator bucket in your shoulder hurts.Just saying........


ouch!!


blood on the ground said:


> Lived through the knee and hand surgery...


good to hear, hope you heal quick!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> GPTV, full screen............ 20-27 another loss to the dreaded Clinch County.......... they made a couple of really, really STUPID moves that hurt them........oh well, still Back my Boys!! Go Irwin, proud of them having an undefeated season and making it to Atlanter!!
> ouch!!
> good to hear, hope you heal quick!!


Howdy,want to look up another one for me please?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> GPTV, full screen............ 20-27 another loss to the dreaded Clinch County.......... they made a couple of really, really STUPID moves that hurt them........oh well, still Back my Boys!! Go Irwin, proud of them having an undefeated season and making it to Atlanter!!
> ouch!!
> good to hear, hope you heal quick!!


I went there. Didn't see ya'll game. Dang it I missed it. Sorry for the loss. I remember one year I watched the Red Devils here at work. Can't remember how I did it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2018)

Really nice day, wife drove me around our property in the buggy with the stereo blasting, dranking a Corona !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2018)

Afternoon!

Blood, hoping for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> NCH, still at work?


Naw, I got home last night. Then had to be back at 6 this morning. :/


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 11, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Best wishes for a quick recovery BOG.


Yes, hope the recovery goes well and quick, Blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

Thank y'all kindly for the well wishes... It is much appreciated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank y'all kindly for the well wishes... It is much appreciated.View attachment 952465




Dang, you shaved yo legss for me !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, you shaved yo legss for me !!!


Sho nuff! You handsome devil you!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, you shaved yo legss for me !!!





blood on the ground said:


> Sho nuff! You handsome devil you!


 Lawd have mercy, you two!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Howdy,want to look up another one for me please?


sure, send me the info like before..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Lawd have mercy, you two!!


LOL... Laughter does the body good don't it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank y'all kindly for the well wishes... It is much appreciated.View attachment 952465



blood, what is this story of the hand?   Thought it was just the knee.  You are going to need a one legged, one hand crutch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, what is this story of the hand?   Thought it was just the knee.  You are going to need a one legged, one hand crutch.


Carpal tunnel... I've had numb fingers and painful tingly had most my life! Had the right hand done 1 1/2 ago and it has been wonderful!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2018)

typing pretty well for a one-handed gimp.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> typing pretty well for a one-handed gimp.


Talk and text is awesome..


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> sure, send me the info like before..........


Okey dokey,,,,thanks again,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

Ready for bed


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hope you guys feel better soon,,,,my back hurts just typing,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Spasms right now,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Carpal tunnel... I've had numb fingers and painful tingly had most my life! Had the right hand done 1 1/2 ago and it has been wonderful!


Dang Blood. Kilt 2 birds with 1 stone. Cool. Just glad you're home already. AWESOME!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hope you guys feel better soon,,,,my back hurts just typing,,,,


Hope you feel better


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Talk and text is awesome..



See how well it understands when you aren't half embalmed.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 11, 2018)

Dang Blood my carpal work looked nothing like that. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hope you guys feel better soon,,,,my back hurts just typing,,,,



Quit typing Yank . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit typing Yank . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> See how well it understands when you aren't half embalmed.


Can't do that... Got to be responsible for at least 48 hrs... Thanks brother!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dang Blood my carpal work looked nothing like that. Hope you feel better soon.


You have my attention... Yours better or worse than this. This is my 2nd surgery and the first looked exactly the same! Big ol cut right through the palm of my hand! Hand filet .. Dontcha jus love it!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope you feel better


Everyday,,,,worse in the winter,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> We were clearing roads in Grady county  after Micheal and the operator got mad at me for working him to hard,Certain movements are like stabbing needles.PT is no fun either.
> 
> Congrats!!!!Hope you heal fast.



And that operator is still breathing.....I think that he should be at the bottom of a well-dug hole made from that same excavator with a couple of bags of lime tossed on top for good measure and then covered up neatly so the the road can be rebuilt right over the top of him.   I am not kidding but that could have been the punishment from my late Father if he had intentionally done him that way.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2018)

Blood, I didn't realize that you were having two surgeries today either.  Dang, it is bad enough with just one.  Did you come home with that special ice machine to put on your knee?  That dang thing is the cat's meow for sure and I still have to use mine on rare occasions.

I surely hope that you listen to your doctors and give it time to heal properly and before long, you will back up and jumping jacks with Drunkbro again !!!

I had my MRI done this afternoon on my knee and even though I had the same thing done last year, I had forgotten just how loud and crazy those sounds are while doing the MRI scan test.  The ear plugs didn't work at all and I couldn't adjust them once the testing began and lasted for about 35 minutes.  I've go to go back tomorrow to get the results if anything is torn again.  My right foot looks black and blue on most of it and the X-rays showed the fracture. I still have to use the crutches with it for now but based on the overall results tomorrow, I don't know if they will want to make me wear a boot-cast or not.

I am scheduled to go to Montgomery early Friday morning in hopes of being able to attend the GSU Football Bowl Game on Saturday afternoon with my Daughter and Son-in-Law.  Originally, I was going to do the driving but not now.  I promised them if GSU made it to a bowl game that dear old Dad would make sure that we went and I would pay all of the expenses involved.   Already have everything done so I just need to be able to ride and then rest at the hotel and then be able to watch the game and then come back home Sunday afternoon.   I just hope that the doctors don't cramp my style with their test results tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2018)

Buncha gimped up crippled up Drivelers . . .  God speed brothers and sistas !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha gimped up crippled up Drivelers . . .  God speed brothers and sistas !!


This right here,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2018)

I`m still meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake, even if I am wore out and crippled.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m still meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake, even if I am wore out and crippled.


? ? ? ?,love your Browning too,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,love your Browning too,,,,




Thank you. Everybody wants that single shot rifle. It seems to be quite popular.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha gimped up crippled up Drivelers . . .  God speed brothers and sistas !!


True that. no comment here. It hurts to have a gimped son, but the boy has rose above with no complaints.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2018)

My Dad had a Light 12,,,,Belgium,,,,that I loved,,,,,couldn't pick up today though,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m still meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake, even if I am wore out and crippled.



I might could challenge you nowadays as I've become about as lovable as starving Badger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> True that. no comment here. It hurts to have a gimped son, but the boy has rose above with no complaints.




What does that mean?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What does that mean?


PM sent.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> You have my attention... Yours better or worse than this. This is my 2nd surgery and the first looked exactly the same! Big ol cut right through the palm of my hand! Hand filet .. Dontcha jus love it!



The scar on my wrist is where the scope went in, my left hand has a little scar tissue inside as it was pretty bad but both have worked fine sense surgery. I waited about 2 months between surgeries to let the first one heal completely.

This getting old isn’t for sissies.


----------



## redeli (Dec 12, 2018)

morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

Mornin Red!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2018)

morning eli and blood

did the earthquake wake you?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Ruger, Eli, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler Nation.

Gobblin, I need for those cups to show up again in my world this morning.  One of the technicians that performed my MRI yesterday could have been her twin sister for sure.  It turned out that she lives only a few miles from my property up in the country too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Ruger, Eli, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler Nation.
> 
> Gobblin, I need for those cups to show up again in my world this morning.  One of the technicians that performed my MRI yesterday could have been her twin sister for sure.  It turned out that she lives only a few miles from my property up in the country too.



It is a little chilly outside for a outdoor rendezvous.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2018)

Perfect weather for deer huntin`. Maybe this morning it will happen. I`m fixin` to give em a try.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2018)

NIC, I hope that today will be the day for you to get that Fantastic buck that you've been hunting.  I shared some of your photos and comments with some of my friends and they are amazed that you have such trigger control as such.  I told them that you just have to know you to understand that fact.  In fact, I talk about your skills quite frequently with several of my friends and they also admire you and your committed life style to the old ways of doing lots of things too.  I also told them that Ms Redhead also has the same set of skills and that you two are a perfect couple in every respect.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Perfect weather for deer huntin`. Maybe this morning it will happen. I`m fixin` to give em a try.



Wish I could go too but I have a blood letting appointment before that 6 month physical next week..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a little chilly outside for a outdoor rendezvous.





It wouldn't be chilly for long though !!!!!!!  Heck, the windows would be steamed up even if I am an old crippled up man these days.  Actually, she liked the idea of trail cameras so we might get together later and discuss that option.  She has some acreage near the lake area and it has lots of critters on it too.   She was surprised that I knew exactly where her property was.   She and I are friends of a lot of the same people too.

Hopefully, when my doctors discuss the MRI results today, nothing more will be torn etc and I can just worry about taking care of my right foot instead.  My Daughter is still optimistic that I will be able to attend the GSU football game Saturday in Alabama.  I know for sure that if everyone had a Daughter such as mine, the world would be a much better place for all of us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

Think I'll grab a rifle and take to the porch


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Think I'll grab a rifle and take to the porch



Little chilly out deer.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2018)

I-75 shutdown this morning. two semis decided to dance, one fatality.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> I-75 shutdown this morning. two semis decided to dance, one fatality.


Seen that on the news.. Terrible


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2018)

Yep, thank goodness for new expressway or I'd still be in traffic.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2018)

Good Morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2018)

Mng gents and ladies,,,,


----------



## redeli (Dec 12, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank y'all kindly for the well wishes... It is much appreciated.View attachment 952465


Is your ML helping take  care of you?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And that operator is still breathing.....I think that he should be at the bottom of a well-dug hole made from that same excavator with a couple of bags of lime tossed on top for good measure and then covered up neatly so the the road can be rebuilt right over the top of him.   I am not kidding but that could have been the punishment from my late Father if he had intentionally done him that way.


I was standing in his blind zone.Its all good.No good deed go's unpunished.I had my giardian angel with me that afternoon.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

Good morning driveler nation.Hope all us have a easy day today and continue to heal.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2018)

Got to plan a trip north, dreading the snow and cold brrrrrrr


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2018)

Morning !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2018)

Mornin!
Thought I had lost my mind at 4:15 am. Bout got shook outa the bed. I thought, was that an earthquake? So nuff. 1st thing I heard on the news. I aint crazy after all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2018)

morning MzH22


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2018)

Son took his last final at GSU to complete his Masters in Tax and they were waiting to take his student parking pass.   Parking sure must be tight to send someone to a class to take up the parking passes.

Hope he did well enough to get an A+ so he finishes with a 4.0 average.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Is your ML helping take  care of you?
> I was standing in his blind zone.Its all good.No good deed go's unpunished.I had my giardian angel with me that afternoon.


No she's outa town.?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> No she's outa town.?



How ever will you survive?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How ever will you survive?


Not sure... Any words of wisdom you would like to share?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Not sure... Any words of wisdom you would like to share?



Drink the beer before she returns.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Not sure... Any words of wisdom you would like to share?


Get a bell and ring it everytime you need something.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Son took his last final at GSU to complete his Masters in Tax and they were waiting to take his student parking pass.   Parking sure must be tight to send someone to a class to take up the parking passes.
> 
> Hope he did well enough to get an A+ so he finishes with a 4.0 average.


That's awesome! I know you're proud!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Got to plan a trip north, dreading the snow and cold brrrrrrr


Where you heading?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Where you heading?



North,,,,,hope this helps,,,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Where you heading?


Must be visiting NCHB.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Where you heading?





Da Possum said:


> North,,,,,hope this helps,,,,,,



You can always count on folks here being helpful. 
Looks like Albany this trip....


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> You can always count on folks here being helpful.
> Looks like Albany this trip....


? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!


Hiya Chief!


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

Afternoon ya'll.Figuring out inventory with people that can't count makes for a long day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2018)

Afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!



Hey there schweetie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

Howdy Cracka and gobbleinbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2018)

hey Chief


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 12, 2018)

Herro


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey Chief.Gobblin .Swamp yankee and Langrange Dave.Hope its going well today.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey Marsupial and Ruger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

Howdy DAVE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

In much more pain today! Hand is hurting deep down into the bone like someone is cutting off my arm at the elbow! Rant over!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> In much more pain today! Hand is hurting deep down into the bone like someone is cutting off my arm at the elbow! Rant over!


They didn't give you any good drugs???


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> They didn't give you any good drugs???


Yes they gave me some high powered stuff that knocks me out! I don't like that!


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> In much more pain today! Hand is hurting deep down into the bone like someone is cutting off my arm at the elbow! Rant over!


Your MIL is just a phone call away. Day 2 and 3 are aways worst than the first.The  GOOT drugs are wearing off. Hope your pain eases up soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Your MIL is just a phone call away. Day 2 and 3 are aways worst than the first.The  GOOT drugs are wearing off. Hope your pain eases up soon


??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> In much more pain today! Hand is hurting deep down into the bone like someone is cutting off my arm at the elbow! Rant over!



Hang in there blood, hopefully it eases off soon. Stay in front of that pain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

Did I show y'all this? Can't remember so forgive me if I already posted the picture.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hang in there blood, hopefully it eases off soon. Stay in front of that pain.


Can't do it man... Just going to have to grin and bear it! I just can't take that stuff!


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Can't do it man... Just going to have to grin and bear it! I just can't take that stuff!


Advil or Aleve if you can take will help some.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Advil or Aleve if you can take will help some.


I'm doing advil


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes they gave me some high powered stuff that knocks me out! I don't like that!


Cut it in half and like Chief said, stay in front of the pain, and like Crakajak said, day 3 afterwards is the worst of it, smooth sailing from then on...............if you half the pain pill and take it with a cup or coffee or caffeine of your choice, it will work quicker, at least that's what my friends tell me...........


Crakajak said:


> Your MIL is just a phone call away. Day 2 and 3 are aways worst than the first.The  GOOT drugs are wearing off. Hope your pain eases up soon


don't be tellin that boy them things, he's in enough pain as it is!
(But it was funny to me!!)


Jeff C. said:


> Hang in there blood, hopefully it eases off soon. *Stay in front of that pain*.


Yep, what Chief says!


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm doing advil


My Otho Doc said I could take up to 2400 mg per day for several days without hurting my organs.Ask yours about it.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> don't be tellin that boy them things, he's in enough pain as it is!
> (But it was funny to me!!)
> 
> He will be in so much misery dealing with her he might forget about his knee and wrist.(Unless he hits her and then trys to get away)


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 12, 2018)

Afternoon Keebs, Hope your new job responsibilities came with a BIG pay raise.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon Keebs, Hope your new job responsibilities came with a BIG pay raise.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Hey Chief.Gobblin .Swamp yankee and Langrange Dave.Hope its going well today.


Afn folks,,,,hope the pain gets better Blood,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2018)

keebs is about the not let the door hit her so


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2018)

Afternoon brudders !!!   Gbro one of my nephews graduated from GSU with a 4.0 in accounting and got a free ride to Ole Miss for his masters, kids knocking down some bucks now !!  I promised him when he started college if he did well I'd buy him a Benilli upon graduation, he did, and I did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brudders !!!   Gbro one of my nephews graduated from GSU with a 4.0 in accounting and got a free ride to Ole Miss for his masters, kids knocking down some bucks now !!  I promised him when he started college if he did well I'd buy him a Benilli upon graduation, he did, and I did.



I wish you was my Unkle, I gradiated high skool with a masters in counting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

Nobody home on Hump night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody home on Hump night?




Working on da hump night !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2018)

Tried calling my Bloodbro yesterday..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tried calling my Bloodbro yesterday..


What? You did? If I'm not in the house calling through WiFi I get nothing! I'm sorry brother!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2018)

Back home, last of the shopping for wife done, thank goodness!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Back home, last of the shopping for wife done, thank goodness!



Welcome back, I've got to get busy. I'm notorious for last minute shopping. 

It's strange really, but I generally pick better gifts when I'm under the gun, pressured for time. All of my Family members have told me that, but don't understand why I wait until the last minute.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back, I've got to get busy. I'm notorious for last minute shopping.
> 
> It's strange really, but I generally pick better gifts when I'm under the gun, pressured for time. All of my Family members have told me that, but don't understand why I wait until the last minute.



I hate the crowds so power shop. Shortest route to product on my list an make my break for the door. Did I mention I hate shopping in crowds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back, I've got to get busy. I'm notorious for last minute shopping.
> 
> It's strange really, but I generally pick better gifts when I'm under the gun, pressured for time. All of my Family members have told me that, but don't understand why I wait until the last minute.




Mz T, might would like a Instant Pot, Dawn loves her 8qt one !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mz T, might would like a Instant Pot, Dawn loves her 8qt one !!!




Not a bad idea, I've actually mentioned it before in the past. We were just discussing them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2018)

Unfortunately, my MRI and X-ray results today show that I have a torn medial meniscus in my right knee again and also two fractures in my right foot.  

But dagnabit, I am still going to Montgomery with my Daughter and Son-in-Law come hades or high water Friday thru Sunday.  I've got a boot-cast on my foot for now and might have to wear it a lot longer than I want to make sure that it heals up like it should.

The women folks better watch out because I am trying my best to change this lousy luck that I have had recently!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Unfortunately, my MRI and X-ray results today show that I have a torn medial meniscus in my right knee again and also two fractures in my right foot.
> 
> But dagnabit, I am still going to Montgomery with my Daughter and Son-in-Law come hades or high water Friday thru Sunday.  I've got a boot-cast on my foot for now and might have to wear it a lot longer than I want to make sure that it heals up like it should.
> 
> The women folks better watch out because I am trying my best to change this lousy luck that I have had recently!!!




Take it easy hard charger !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2018)

Just "nicked" the biggest bodied spike I've ever seen, idiot crossed 4 lanes, no damage to truck, just scared me and Charlie.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

morning night walkers


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Good morning, getting to be that time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

minute by minute it is getting closer 


Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning, getting to be that time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

More coffee.... might help


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> More coffee.... might help


more coffee never hurts


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Time to go play dodgem...... see ya later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Time to go play dodgem...... see ya later.



A reason why dodge ball should still be allowed in schools.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2018)

Morning bro's.  Gotta meeting this morning  . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's.  Gotta meeting this morning  . .



Fun and games.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2018)

Good Morning Quack, Gobblin, Ruger and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.


Quack, if you like, I will be glad to call and cancel your meeting this morning !!!!!!  I don't blame you as I would much rather be home with Ms. Dawn as well !!!!


I did get to see some of the last two Championship Football games on television being played at the "Dome" in Atlanta last night.  In both of these games, I saw lots of weird penalty calls and several non-calls that should have been easily called.  I don't know about the rest of you but the officiating crews in both games could have easily been "Honor Graduates of the Helen Keller Institute of Technology" in my opinion.

I'm hoping that the weather will be fine today especially around the Fort Stewart area as my Daughter is supposed to be flying in a helicopter over this area today while doing a bunch of photography that hopefully will benefit the military overall and especially the Georgia Southern Military Science Program.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Quack, Gobblin, Ruger and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> 
> Quack, if you like, I will be glad to call and cancel your meeting this morning !!!!!!  I don't blame you as I would much rather be home with Ms. Dawn as well !!!!
> ...



morning boots.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning boots.




Kiss my BOOT !!!!!   Don't forget, I know where you live and you better hope that your creek stops rising soon too  !!!!!    


ps:  This contraption is the one of the weirdest feeling things ever and I hope that I can get somewhat used to it because it is not easy to walk with it yet.  A few years ago, my Daughter had to wear this type thing for 2-3 months and she hated it too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2018)

Live from the couch... Mornin children!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Hands not working this morning so I`m gonna have to wait this hunt out. Maybe this afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!





blood on the ground said:


> Live from the couch... Mornin children!


morning bros


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2018)

Morning y'all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

Nic, sorry about the hands


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks, Robert. I`ve already had to give up too much already because of this, and it is cutting into my hunting and fishing now. I`m not gonna put up with that for long. Some how, some way, I`m gonna figure out something that works.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Hands not working this morning so I`m gonna have to wait this hunt out. Maybe this afternoon.


 sorry to hear this Nic!


Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Robert. I`ve already had to give up too much already because of this, and it is cutting into my hunting and fishing now. I`m not gonna put up with that for long. Some how, some way, I`m gonna figure out something that works.


Have you ever tried Bio-Freeze?  And there is another one that Miggy told me about and I ordered it off of Amazon, but haven't had to break it out yet, I'll see if I can find it and let you know the name.  Also, check into the Essential Oils, lots of good stuff (natural) that works!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2018)

Oh yeah....... Morning!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Keebs said:


> sorry to hear this Nic!
> 
> Have you ever tried Bio-Freeze?  And there is another one that Miggy told me about and I ordered it off of Amazon, but haven't had to break it out yet, I'll see if I can find it and let you know the name.  Also, check into the Essential Oils, lots of good stuff (natural) that works!




Bio Freeze works, but only for a couple of minutes, then wears off. Let me know what the other is, I`ll try it, heckfire, right now I`ll try anything.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks, Ma Hen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Hands not working this morning so I`m gonna have to wait this hunt out. Maybe this afternoon.



Hate to hear that, and I can relate.

I had my appointment with surgeon yesterday in ATL. He was booked solid until March 25th. 

 I've already missed 3 months of work, the pain is migrating to my wallet too now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Hands not working this morning so I`m gonna have to wait this hunt out. Maybe this afternoon.


Numbness? That's what I dealt with for years... Most days never had feeling in my fingers. Hard to do what I do for a living when you can't feel or hold little screws or small wires that are on VFD,s and other electronics.
Hope you find something that works for you. My option was surgery and I already have full feeling back in my hands.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hate to hear that, and I can relate.
> 
> I had my appointment with surgeon yesterday in ATL. He was booked solid until March 25th.
> 
> I've already missed 3 months of work, the pain is migrating to my wallet too now.




Hate that for you, Chief. That mess gets old, quick. And expensive. 

The stuff you and me talked about that I was taking just ain`t cutting it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Got a bottle of Biofreeze sittin right here on computer desk in front of me. I'll rub some on for giggles every now and then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Numbness? That's what I dealt with for years... Most days never had feeling in my fingers. Hard to do what I do for a living when you can't feel or hold little screws or small wires that are on VFD,s and other electronics.
> Hope you find something that works for you. My option was surgery and I already have full feeling back in my hands.




No, mine feel like I`m trying to hold a handful of red hot coals, along with my fingers are nearly impossible to bend. I have no grip and can`t even make a fist. Left hand is getting worse, but my right hand is nearly worthless now.

I have bad days, then I have really bad days. This is one of those bad days.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 13, 2018)

Morning to the Driveler nation. Sounds like we are all falling apart today. Went shopping last nite.Holy smokes at the rude people. I like my dog more eva day.
Gotta go find some $$$$$.Later and have a great day.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a bottle of Biofreeze sittin right here on computer desk in front of me. I'll rub some on for giggles every now and then.


I use that and tiger balm like skin lotion.Seems every day I need to apply on a joint somewhere on my body.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> No, mine feel like I`m trying to hold a handful of red hot coals, along with my fingers are nearly impossible to bend. I have no grip and can`t even make a fist. Left hand is getting worse, but my right hand is nearly worthless now.
> 
> I have bad days, then I have really bad days. This is one of those bad days.


I'm sorry about that! Would that be arthritis?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Hate that for you, Chief. That mess gets old, quick. And expensive.
> 
> The stuff you and me talked about that I was taking just ain`t cutting it.



Same here, maybe slept a little better, that's about it though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sorry about that! Would that be arthritis?




That`s what the doctors say it is. I was diagnosed with it about 15 years ago, but it wasn`t bad so I paid it no mind. It wasn`t in my hands then. The past 8 or 9 months it has gotten bad though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Hands not working this morning so I`m gonna have to wait this hunt out. Maybe this afternoon.




That sucks.  My left hand has probably been 85% numb for a year, I try not to pick up anything left handed, good chance I'm gonna drop it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A reason why dodge ball should still be allowed in schools.



Survived another game of dodgem. 
The analogy is spot on!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sucks.  My left hand has probably been 85% numb for a year, I try not to pick up anything left handed, good chance I'm gonna drop it.




That`s just as bad as arthritis, sounds like. Is it nerve damage, Quack?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sucks.  My left hand has probably been 85% numb for a year, I try not to pick up anything left handed, good chance I'm gonna drop it.



When everything I grabbed got dropped more often than not that drove me to the doc and surgery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> No, mine feel like I`m trying to hold a handful of red hot coals, along with my fingers are nearly impossible to bend. I have no grip and can`t even make a fist. Left hand is getting worse, but my right hand is nearly worthless now.
> 
> I have bad days, then I have really bad days. This is one of those bad days.



Mine was yesterday, I got behind on my pain management and paid for it. Today isn't starting off that well either.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeff, you, Quack, and me need to each show up at the creek with a a half gallon of Knob Creek in each hand, build a good fire, pour all that Bourbon in a washtub, and set around the fire dipping it up in our cups till it`s all gone.

That`ll help for a while anyway.


And Ma Hen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, you, Quack, and me need to each show up at the creek with a a half gallon of Knob Creek in each hand, build a good fire, pour all that Bourbon in a washtub, and set around the fire dipping it up in our cups till it`s all gone.
> 
> That`ll help for a while anyway.


You left me out... I'm gimped up too!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,sounds like everyone is hurting this mng,,,,my back hurts this AM,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Water down that way?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> You left me out... I'm gimped up too!




You too cut up, banged up, and sore to drink with us old timers..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s just as bad as arthritis, sounds like. Is it nerve damage, Quack?




I dunno brother ??  I can live with it for now, not really painful.


Goodnight/day my friends..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> You too cut up, banged up, and sore to drink with us old timers..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

I like Knob Creek, here's another good for what ails ya.

https://www.winetoship.com/tx-blend...MIxsL-4vqc3wIVRR6GCh3RyQzWEAQYASABEgKSufD_BwE


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, you, Quack, and me need to each show up at the creek with a a half gallon of Knob Creek in each hand, build a good fire, pour all that Bourbon in a washtub, and set around the fire dipping it up in our cups till it`s all gone.
> 
> That`ll help for a while anyway.



   

*I'm in! *


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2018)

Mornin!
Short day for me. H22 GON meet me for lunch then do a little shopping while we're in Athens town.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> *I'm in! *


I'm easy,,,,beer for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

For anyone that doesn't have a weak stomach, here's what I've got to have done March 25th.

The difference is mine is in the Ulnar nerve and up under my inner arm above elbow just before getting into armpit.

About midway through the video you will see the surgeon removing the tumor very carefully from within the median nerve sheath. Trying to do as little permanent damage as possible. He is more or less fileting it out of the nerve.

Watch at your own risk....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2018)

My hands are going south, too. Numb half the time, and cramping-like pain in them when I do something like driving a screw or sanding or anything like that. I can use a hammer for awhile, and I won't be able to feel or hardly move my hand for hours. Driving a long distance gets them, too. I've about given up flintknapping and wood working.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2018)

I like Knob Creek, too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

It's actually interesting to me. 

I don't have a clue as to how I wound up with this situation.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

I had to give up flintknapping about 7 or 8 years ago. I can still turn out a hand drill fire ever once in a while, but I can`t do it consistantly any more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> My hands are going south, too. Numb half the time, and cramping-like pain in them when I do something like driving a screw or sanding or anything like that. I can use a hammer for awhile, and I won't be able to feel or hardly move my hand for hours. Driving a long distance gets them, too. I've about given up flintknapping and wood working.




Sounds like some permanent nerve damage to me Hillbilly. No bueno amigo!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Military flight helmets were about 16 lbs in the old days. High G turns and bouncing around low level took its toll when I was still 10 ft tall and bullet proof.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> For anyone that doesn't have a weak stomach, here's what I've got to have done March 25th.
> 
> The difference is mine is in the Ulnar nerve and up under my inner arm above elbow just before getting into armpit.
> 
> ...


Great video,,,,why these guys make the big bucks,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Bio Freeze works, but only for a couple of minutes, then wears off. Let me know what the other is, I`ll try it, heckfire, right now I`ll try anything.


Found it! Namman Muay Thai Boxing Liniment 120ml     - I ordered from Amazon.


Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Ma Hen.


you know I have to try to "fix" things!


Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, you, Quack, and me need to each show up at the creek with a a half gallon of Knob Creek in each hand, build a good fire, pour all that Bourbon in a washtub, and set around the fire dipping it up in our cups till it`s all gone.
> 
> That`ll help for a while anyway.


Ah-HEM, excuse me??  You'd best go back & edit my name in there, ain't no way I'd miss a gathering like that!!! And yes, I like Knob Creek too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Found it! Namman Muay Thai Boxing Liniment 120ml     - I ordered from Amazon.
> you know I have to try to "fix" things!
> 
> Ah-HEM, excuse me??  You'd best go back & edit my name in there, ain't no way I'd miss a gathering like that!!! And yes, I like Knob Creek too!




Noted.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Military flight helmets were about 16 lbs in the old days. High G turns and bouncing around low level took its toll when I was still 10 ft tall and bullet proof.



Neck?





Cmp1 said:


> Great video,,,,why these guys make the big bucks,,,,



Yes sir, and while talking with him yesterday he was acting like he was on the low end of the totem pole.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Neck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing hands,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Found it! Namman Muay Thai Boxing Liniment 120ml     - I ordered from Amazon.
> you know I have to try to "fix" things!
> 
> Ah-HEM, excuse me??  You'd best go back & edit my name in there, ain't no way I'd miss a gathering like that!!! And yes, I like Knob Creek too!



I heard dat, it's been a long time since I've "come to" .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Me and my Harley got much in common.
Both old and held together with links.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Me and my Harley got much in common.
> Both old and held together with links.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Me and my Harley got much in common.
> Both old and held together with links.



Dang it, man!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, man!


That doctor put the screws to Ruger!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> That doctor put the screws to Ruger!





Look pretty tight too!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Worse than that! He cut my throat to do it!
I thought they were no harm folks?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Worse than that! He cut my throat to do it!
> I thought they were no harm folks?





Yeah, I noticed that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Afternoon Gobblein.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2018)

Live from the easy chair


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the easy chair




Feelin ok?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Live from the deer stand. Hot on the trail of a doe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Live from the deer stand. Hot on the trail of a doe. View attachment 952636




Glad you got to feelin better and could get out and about. Or, just grit your teeth and powered through it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

Chief
bloodbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Live from the deer stand. Hot on the trail of a doe. View attachment 952636


Get'em son! I'm rootin for ya Nic!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Get'em son! I'm rootin for ya Nic!



Believe we are all rooting for him to close the deal.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Good luck Nic, evening all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2018)

Afternoon !!!  Last one, 3 day weekend ..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Good for you, I’m slacking tomorrow, working from home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!  Last one, 3 day weekend ..



It's your * FRIDAY! *

**


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

I probably should go down to Nics and assist him back and forth out to his stands and such. I could just sit in a portable or on the ground while waiting til dark to go back and assist him getting back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2018)

Good ol homemade tater soup all Dr.'d up, hittin the spot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

Lasagna and toasted bread


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Beef stroganoff and garlic toast


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Live from the deer stand. Hot on the trail of a doe. View attachment 952636


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Afn,evening folks,,,,just got my ears lowered,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Everyone feeling better,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afn,evening folks,,,,just got my ears lowered,,,,



mine got lowered this afternoon also.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Beef stroganoff and garlic toast


I had that recently myself


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mine got lowered this afternoon also.


#2 and a hat now that it's cold,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2018)

Cheekun, rice n gravy .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afn,evening folks,,,,just got my ears lowered,,,,




I got a hair cut, a couple of years ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

Nebraska women's VB in the finals for another championship.   Go Big Red.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nebraska women's VB in the finals for another championship.   Go Big Red.




Whoooooooot . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot . . .



Don't go to sleep.   Think spandex and good looking tall long legged women.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't go to sleep.   Think spandex and good looking tall long legged women.




I been watching fishing shows on YouTube, check out Vicky Stark, Jackie Shea and Luiza !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

'Bout time for Gbro and Bootbro !!  Tree mo howas !!!  Goot moanin brethern, hope ya'll are on the mend !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2018)

quackbro survived the night without rain.

morning all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Good mornin, we got the light rain


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

Light rain most the night, no problems.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Mernin..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2018)

light rain here too now.   Wasn't at 2 AM

bloodbro, how goes it so far today ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!

I see we are wet and soggy again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!
> 
> I see we are wet and soggy again.



yep!  It is no longer drizzling but raining in 30055.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Yep, supposed to pickup prescription  today.
Don’t think I’ll be needing them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 14, 2018)

Good Morning my fellow Drivelers.   So far this morning, I have read a boat-load of posts on here covering most everything from who did what to whom and from there to all the way to why can't I kill a truckload of huge bucks. 

Man, it is some scary people on this site sometimes !!!!!!   

However, I have been up for the past 3 hours now getting all of my stuff ready for my Chauffeur and his wife (my lovely talented Daughter I might add) to arrive to load me up and hit the road to Montgomery.  Thankfully, the swelling in my foot went down over-night after keeping it elevated with an ice pack on it.  I surely wish that the weather was better but we don't get a choice.

Now Gobblin, I did read back and I HEARD LOUDLY ABOUT YOUR VOLLEYBALL TEAM TOO.  I love me some long-legged, tall athletic, very fit women with such skills that it makes it impossible to change the channel or cut off the television.  I'll have those visions burned on my eyes for a month or so. !!!!  That is the best thing in the world to make you forget about "DEER HUNTING" because it makes me think about "DEAR HUNTING" instead !!!

I forgot to say that BIGFOOT IS IN THE HOUSE BECAUSE THIS DANG BOOT LOOKS LIKE THE "OLD LADY LIVING IN THE SHOE" BECAUSE IT IS SURELY LARGE ENOUGH !!!  

Hope all of you will have a safe and productive day.

OK, back to our regular scheduled programming........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep!  It is no longer drizzling but raining in 30055.



Yessir, it was just a drizzle moments ago, but I must have had more than that earlier. I’ve got significant puddles already. Have no clue when it began.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

Grand total of 24 does and juan fairly decent buck.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Does=freezer fillers


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2018)

Morning y'all. Today is my Friday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Today is my Friday.


? ? ? ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> light rain here too now.   Wasn't at 2 AM
> 
> bloodbro, how goes it so far today ?


Not to much pain but my dang knee is swollen tight and won't bend.. Leg is black and blue all the way to my toes. 
I had 3 doe in the yard yesterday evening .. Had one in the scope with the safety off and talked myself out of pulling the trigger.. Come real close to letting that single shot 243 eat!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Today is my Friday.



Be careful I hear thats contagious


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Not to much pain but my dang knee is swollen tight and won't bend.. Leg is black and blue all the way to my toes.
> I had 3 doe in the yard yesterday evening .. Had one in the scope with the safety off and talked myself out of pulling the trigger.. Come real close to letting that single shot 243 eat!


I am not a doctor, don't even play one on TV, just act like one to my family & friends, so that being said..........you might wanna call someone & see if that is normal following this procedure.......... juss sayin.........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2018)

Mornin!!!
Last Board meeting of the year = = = = = grilled steak, tater, rolls, salat & sweet tea! Oh yeah!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I am not a doctor, don't even play one on TV, just act like one to my family & friends, so that being said..........you might wanna call someone & see if that is normal following this procedure.......... juss sayin.........


Called last night... Doc said it's normal since they was massaging my meniscus like Nic scales stumpknockers in the summertime???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Called last night... Doc said it's normal since they was massaging my meniscus like Nic scales stumpknockers in the summertime???



Man, that hurt me just thinkin about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

It's amazing what they do in those surgeries all up inside of your body. Take a brillo pad and scrub something internally.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Blood, the wife says pay attention to circulation, foot gettin cold, should be able to feel a pulse on top of foot.
She plays an RN on regular basis.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!!
> Last Board meeting of the year = = = = = grilled steak, tater, rolls, salat & sweet tea! Oh yeah!!



Oh My!  Can I be an employee for today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

Taxpayers totin da note for Keebs dinner . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, that hurt me just thinkin about it.




Now my knee is hurting worse than normal, just thinking about that too.

A mess of stumpknockers would be good right now though....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh My!  Can I be an employee for today?




You're going to need a co-pilot in this inclement weather.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Now my knee is hurting worse than normal, just thinking about that too.
> 
> A mess of stumpknockers would be good right now though....




Yeah I cringed a little when I read it. It really is unbelievable and amazing what they do when they get inside of your body though. Grinding, cutting, drilling, screws in bone, etc.,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I cringed a little when I read it. It really is unbelievable and amazing what they do when they get inside of your body though. Grinding, cutting, drilling, screws in bone, etc.,


I like those heated things that they use,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Mng Marsupial,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Blood, the wife says pay attention to circulation, foot gettin cold, should be able to feel a pulse on top of foot.
> She plays an RN on regular basis.


Yes ma'am


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I cringed a little when I read it. It really is unbelievable and amazing what they do when they get inside of your body though. Grinding, cutting, drilling, screws in bone, etc.,


Doc said he tighten up the tendons in my knee ... Whatever that means , probably why I can't bend it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I cringed a little when I read it. It really is unbelievable and amazing what they do when they get inside of your body though. Grinding, cutting, drilling, screws in bone, etc.,




Them surgeons aren't tender and loving, might as well give 'em a chain saw...


Nappy time, good day all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Mornin! Live from home. Might do a little more shopping today. Went to my old stomping grounds yesterday and ate at the old soda fountain I used to hang out at as a young'un.  Bunch of UGA freshmen boys eating at the counter with us. Funny to listen to them talk. One guy asked, what's a county fair? Is that like 4-H? Cows and stuff? lol I texted Cody and told him he was officially OLD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Them surgeons aren't tender and loving, might as well give 'em a chain saw...
> 
> 
> Nappy time, good day all.


True that. My sister used to be an OR tech. She said fat people are the worst. You just gotta yank all the fat around. lol and gross.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> It's amazing what they do in those surgeries all up inside of your body. Take a brillo pad and scrub something internally.


Long time ago I was washing a tea glass and it broke in my hand, sliced me up pretty good.  I honestly swear when I went to the ER, the doc DID take steel wool and scrubbed it out and yes, there was still a sliver of glass in it.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Taxpayers totin da note for Keebs dinner . . .


spoil sport.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! Live from home. Might do a little more shopping today. Went to my old stomping grounds yesterday and ate at the old soda fountain I used to hang out at as a young'un.  Bunch of UGA freshmen boys eating at the counter with us. Funny to listen to them talk. One guy asked, what's a county fair? Is that like 4-H? Cows and stuff? lol I texted Cody and told him he was officially OLD.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Put some Big&j's out in the yard last night... It's all GON this morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2018)

Thats enough of the blood and guts talk.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats enough of the blood and guts talk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Long time ago I was washing a tea glass and it broke in my hand, sliced me up pretty good.  I honestly swear when I went to the ER, the doc DID take steel wool and scrubbed it out and yes, there was still a sliver of glass in it.
> spoil sport.



Now that you mention it I remember something from wayyyy back in my past in regards to that. I had gotten cut pretty good on my pinkie finger out partying one night and didn't go to the ER until about 7:00 am the next morning. Because of the fact that I didn't take care of it right away and I had been imbibing who all knows what that night, the Dr. wouldn't give me anything for pain, didn't even deaden it, and he had the nurse take a stiff scrub brush and commence to scrubbing it out.

It was worth it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Homemade chicken salad or homemade ham and tater soup for supper? Caint decide..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Homemade chicken salad or homemade ham and tater soup for supper? Caint decide..


cHEEkun!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> cHEEkun!!!


I'd have the soup,,,,weather,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dang wife would eat cheekun everyday, soon by sprouting feathers round here. I told her need some red in the fridge.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'd have the soup,,,,weather,,,,


It's warmed up down here, so that's why I went wiff da cheekun, I have another pot of soup in the fridge now though!


Ruger#3 said:


> Dang wife would eat cheekun everyday, soon by sprouting feathers round here. I told her need some red in the fridge.


That'd be me two, to, too!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> It's warmed up down here, so that's why I went wiff da cheekun, I have another pot of soup in the fridge now though!
> That'd be me two, to, too!


But now you guys got all that rain coming,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> That'd be me two, to, too!



Must be that nesting thing.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Must be that nesting thing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2018)

Life is good in the woods today. And every day.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Life is good in the woods today. And every day.


How are your hands feeling today?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Homemade chicken salad or homemade ham and tater soup for supper? Caint decide..



Well, if it's any consolation I had some very comforting homemade tater soup that MizT makes last night. It's got fried bacon chunks and lots of other good stuff with heavy cream also.

Dang good in this kind of weather!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Must be that nesting thing.




Watch out Boy! 

Don't wanna be rustling NO tail feathers round here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Life is good in the woods today. And every day.


Amen to that! Any day in the woods is a great day to me! I even appreciate the sounds of a crow! Just like it all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, if it's any consolation I had some very comforting homemade tater soup that MizT makes last night. It's got fried bacon chunks and lots of other good stuff with heavy cream also.
> 
> Dang good in this kind of weather!




Recipe please sir ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> How are your hands feeling today?


Not bad as yesterday. It was raining too hard here before daylight so I waited until it slacked up to go to the woods. Here's my view.


Keebs said:


> How are your hands feeling today?


Better than yesterday. Here's my view.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! Live from home. Might do a little more shopping today. Went to my old stomping grounds yesterday and ate at the old soda fountain I used to hang out at as a young'un.  Bunch of UGA freshmen boys eating at the counter with us. Funny to listen to them talk. One guy asked, what's a county fair? Is that like 4-H? Cows and stuff? lol I texted Cody and told him he was officially OLD.



That reminded me of a little local cafe'/Bar I found down in NOLA last year when I was there for Mania. First day there I went on a mission to find me a "Locals eatery" off the tourist path. 

Only a few blocks away from hotel and open only for breakfast and lunch, no tourism clientele. It was a really old Diner setup like you are talking about in an old shotgun house/building. They did have a private backroom that me and my crew all went into to sit at one big round table together. 

They sold 2 different beers, Bud and Bud light 

I got the best oyster poboy I've had in years in that place, and at a good price. Not an overpriced tourist poboy that isn't even original like many other establishments pass off.

Love old original "hole in the wall" eateries/bars.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Recipe please sir ???




Will do when MizT get's home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Not bad as yesterday. It was raining too hard here before daylight so I waited until it slacked up to go to the woods. Here's my view.
> 
> Better than yesterday. Here's my view. View attachment 952718




Dang, looks pretty down there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Nic, as my Pap used to say, “it would take a lot of that to hurt me.”

Pretty country....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks.  This is plantation country. At its finest.  And the rain has returned.  Back to hunting.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, looks pretty down there.


Looks a bit like here up our hill,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All my bro's 'n sistas talking 'bout going to the Doctor.  I hate Dr's and especially Dentist...  Ever went to the Doctor for the "claps.."  Hammer time...



Dang it Boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks.  This is plantation country. At its finest.  And the rain has returned.  Back to hunting.



Never really hunted any plantation land here in GA. I was lucky enough to hunt some down in South LA back in the day. 

It was amazing the difference in the size and weight of the deer in the timber regions as opposed to agricultural regions. Sometimes no further than 50-100 miles away.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Can't believe there aren't any pheasant there,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Used to pheasant hunt and trap shoot with my Dad's Browning light 12,,,,Belgium,,,,loved that gun,,,,never had a jam,,,,and definitely lightweight,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats enough of the blood and guts talk.



I know blood but who is guts?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

I’ve heard our soil lacks some nutrient for good egg shell formation. 
Now we’re back to nesting again...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2018)

Afternoon it has stopped raining for now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve heard our soil lacks some nutrient for good egg shell formation.
> Now we’re back to nesting again...


Could be,,,,none up here except for raised,,,I would like to also,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Afternoon it has stopped raining for now.


Afternoon,,,,good,,,ccording to radar,more coming,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2018)

Right smart of rain falling here right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Can't believe there aren't any pheasant there,,,,


We have something better'n pheasants. We got quail.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2018)

If I get a shot today you can count on it being in the high shoulder. No doubt that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Same 3 doe passing by.... Still ain't bad for the front porch!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> We have something better'n pheasants. We got quail.


Quail is darn good eating,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2018)

pickled quail eggs are the bomb


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> pickled quail eggs are the bomb


Never had,,,,I know pheasant is too die for,,,,much more better than chicken,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Very productive day. When you get stocking stuffers bought that a good feeling. Even got the Grand doggies at cat presents. Had a nice lunch and drinks with our favorite bar tender at Appleby's with some got conversation. Life is good! 
I always wanted to shoot a pheasant, but would rather eat quail.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Good conversation. For some reason I can't edit on this new platform.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2018)

Deer moving fairly good in this rain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Deer moving fairly good in this rain.


You in a covered stand?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2018)

Talked with my two near neighbors and none of us are seeing deer during the daylight.  Lots on trailcams after dark.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2018)

Yep. But that purty rifle gonna get soaked on the way to the buggy in a little while


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Got some online work done today.
I miss pheasant hunting and they are good eating.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Evening!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2018)

Since MaKeebs didn't get me on the payroll for today I had left ova chili and garlic toast.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Left over chili here as well.
The Mrs did good on this pot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since MaKeebs didn't get me on the payroll for today I had left ova chili and garlic toast.


She remembered me. Even got a Christmas bonus. I paid cash at the counter and told the guy I got my Christmas bonus. He said, well you didn't have to pay for it. Never thought of it that way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Fish, skrimps, hushpuppies and slaw here tonight. Looking forward to the beach to get it fresh at the end of the month. Might have to ride over to Mount Pleasant.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

Got to thinking last night at work, best I can tell, I can track deer, doves and ducks, most anything thing that leaves blood, or feathers !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Good ol N'awlins style red beans n rice here. Tried to kill it off the last of it, but couldn't. 

We need a bulging belly emoticon.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 14, 2018)

I just fount a pint of EW behind the bathroom trash can...... got all HH nostalgic....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

This place has ruined me.
Wife was finishing up shopping for some neighborhood kids.
She came through the door with this and I thought of Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to thinking last night at work, best I can tell, I can track deer, doves and ducks, most anything thing that leaves blood, or feathers !!



Shoot boy, I bet you could track a poot in the wind.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 14, 2018)

It’s an adult game ie Nekkid...:.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh, I don’t need instructions.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

Dang these wangs are HAWT !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> This place has ruined me.
> Wife was finishing up shopping for some neighborhood kids.
> She came through the door with this and I thought of Quack.View attachment 952757


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Soda fountain we ate at yesterday. I used to get a plate of pickles for free when I was a young'un. Nothing has changed. Love it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

I remember an S.S. Kresges that looked like that growing up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> I remember an S.S. Kresges that looked like that growing up.


These kids don't know how good they have it. They were talking about how cheap it was. Heck I used to sell my books in college to buy gas to get back home.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Yep, that’s a treasure right there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

Dadgum bottom fell out here again, just a I was about to let the dogs out too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2018)

Flooding here. I got out of the woods just barely in time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2018)

Wife come home laying down the law about me being on my leg to much and using my hand to much...
WhadImiss?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife come home laying down the law about me being on my leg to much and using my hand to much...
> WhadImiss?



Do what Doc ordered.



List to the wife too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife come home laying down the law about me being on my leg to much and using my hand to much...
> *WhadImiss?*



Evidently what gobblein said.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2018)

BBro is not smart . . and I'm very kind here..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

"Say, what's in this drink..."   no no no . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Good Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

hey Ruger


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hey Gobblin, coffee is good this 
morning


----------



## Big7 (Dec 15, 2018)

Present and accounted for.

#Fixintofixsomebreakfast!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Warmin up the garage, workin on the Harley today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Warmin up the garage, workin on the Harley today.



Ride in the winter?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ride in the winter?


I would ride in the winter on a nice day,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Warmin up the garage, workin on the Harley today.


What year is your Harley?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2018)

Good morning smart folks


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Mng Fuzzy,,,,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2018)

Publix is a good sto, but it's across town and i hate traffic. IGA has a good breakfast.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Fuzzy,,,,


I was talking to the smart folks.. but ill give you a good morning too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2018)

Walmart market place deli apple smoked ribs are good. Guy at work laughed at me for buying them. I brought him some next time and he couldn't laugh, he was too busy eating and sucking the bones.


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2018)

Morning  fellers ,  thanks  for  the  coffee  g


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> I was talking to the smart folks.. but ill give you a good morning too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> I was talking to the smart folks.. but ill give you a good morning too.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

1997 Softail Classic, I ride year round as weather allows.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Crisis at the Ruger household!
Out of coffee!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Crisis at the Ruger household!
> Out of coffee!



NO


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

I keep a 2 lb bag in the freezer as an emergency precaution.   If it gets used, two take its place just to be sure.

Just like cajun Justin Wilson, belt and suspenders.   Safety first!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Need to turn down the modulator on my ignore the wife chattering system.
She told me last night Costco didn’t have our brand in stock, didn’t know we were at critical levels.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Need to turn down the modulator on my ignore the wife chattering system.
> She told me last night Costco didn’t have our brand in stock, didn’t know we were at critical levels.



Did she say this last night of this morning?   Why didn't she stop at a second supplier???  This morning. . . get dressed and go to the store!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

And don't lose the heat in the garage in doing so.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Talking tough I am.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Hide the frying pans.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

The spousal unit left early, 12 plus at the hospital today.
Stow the wrenches, I’ll be headed Kroger in a bit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> The spousal unit left early, 12 plus at the hospital today.
> Stow the wrenches, I’ll be headed Kroger in a bit.



As the poster on the wall says, "Poor planning on your part, creates an emergency on mine."   Or something similar.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Lol, exactly, I think I own this one.
She tried to warn me.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> 1997 Softail Classic, I ride year round as weather allows.


I did too ,,,,had 4 rice burners,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

You need a snowmobile, lol.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As the poster on the wall says, "Poor planning on your part, creates an emergency on mine."   Or something similar.


It doesn't create an emergency on my part ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> It doesn't create an emergency on my part ????



yep


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> You need a snowmobile, lol.


Couldn't ride it now anyhow,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

I was putting new cables on it here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> I was putting new cables on it here.


Sweet ride,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Couldn't ride it now anyhow,,,,



I can relate.....when I couldn’t pull my clutch gave in and had my hands fixed.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

I really would like one of these,,,,

https://www.goodguysmotorsports.com/inventory/-2502022i


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Not my style but I bet that is a screamer


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I really would like one of these,,,,
> 
> https://www.goodguysmotorsports.com/inventory/-2502022i




You need to talk to Redneck McGuiver.  He`s a genius with those bikes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not my style but I bet that is a screamer


It's really a touring bike,,,,sit up straight,,,,but fast,,,,but not a crotch rocket,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

40 mpg,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

A tuned down Ninja 1000


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> You need to talk to Redneck McGuiver.  He`s a genius with those bikes.


Member here?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

The wife’s aunt and her hubby ride BMWs that are similar style, sit up touring bikes.

My scooter is great for in state trips, not sure I want to do a long trip on it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Member here?




Yep.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Soda fountain we ate at yesterday. I used to get a plate of pickles for free when I was a young'un. Nothing has changed. Love it. View attachment 952761


MzH, that reminds me a lot of Smith's Drugstore that used to be on Main Street in Waynesville. Looks just like it. They had some really good food and ice cream floats and stuff. They're not there any more, I guess CVS got 'em.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> The wife’s aunt and her hubby ride BMWs that are similar style, sit up touring bikes.
> 
> My scooter is great for in state trips, not sure I want to do a long trip on it.


BMWs are sweet too,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

I recently saw a disabled vet on a modified Goldwing that was so cool.
When he pulled to a light and throttled back stabilizer wheels came down on actuators holding him up.

When he throttled up and pulled out the the wheels retracted and he rode like anyone else.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> I recently saw a disabled vet on a modified Goldwing that was so cool.
> When he pulled to a light and throttled back stabilizer wheels came down on actuators holding him up.
> 
> When he throttled up and pulled out the the wheels retracted and he rode like anyone else.


Nice,,,,I definitely would need cruise control,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Man, y'all done went HOG wild up in here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Lots of Harleys up here in the sticks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, y'all done went HOG wild up in here.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Beautiful bike Ruger.

My daughters baby Daddy had a relatively nice chopped Hog not too long ago and sold it so they would have decent car after they were in an accident and totaled her car.

It had some nice custom stuff on that bike. I rode it but didn't care for the rake and stretched front end, although it was nice.

When I found out what he sold it for it made me sick...$2500.00.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> When I found out what he sold it for it made me sick...$2500.00.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Gents, need to solve my coffee crisis, put in a few hours working on the scooter.

Best pop something in the grill for dinner as the wife is working.

You guys have a good day, see you later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Gents, need to solve my coffee crisis, put in a few hours working on the scooter.
> 
> Best pop something in the grill for dinner as the wife is working.
> 
> You guys have a good day, see you later.



Yes sir, have a good one Ruger.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Have a great one Ruger,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sunshine for the Christmas parade in the 30680.
We just watch from the porch. They cut through our street on the way to the show up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, y'all done went HOG wild up in here.



Happens when you don't get up before Bo$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

Fire wood delivered and stacked.  $60 for a load.  I wouldn't crank up a chainsaw for that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fire wood delivered and stacked.  $60 for a load.  I wouldn't crank up a chainsaw for that.



Yep, I’ve got over 3 cords cut and split. You practically have to load it, deliver it, unload and stack it, then go in and start the fire for folks around here.

Dadgum, that just reminded me that I was going to give a load to Gobblein when he was here and slap forgot it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

At the pharmacy picking up Rics Prozac.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

3 cars in front of me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

I bet I have another 3 cords or better of Pecan logs that haven’t been cut to length and split too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet I have another 3 cords or better of Pecan logs that haven’t been cut to length and split too.




That could be some fine smokin/cookin wood ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

I've got a 16' dove tail trailer that I loaned out 3 yrs ago, haven't seen it.  Seems when I loan sumpin out, they have the right to loan it out to their bro's.. Oh well, 'least the tires aren't dry rottin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

My car washing/detail man's coming over to do my 250 thanks to Dawn, early Christmas present !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, I’ve got over 3 cords cut and split. You practically have to load it, deliver it, unload and stack it, then go in and start the fire for folks around here.
> 
> Dadgum, that just reminded me that I was going to give a load to Gobblein when he was here and slap forgot it.



If I remember right, it came a trash floater about the time we went outside.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

And it would be worth a trip over there to see you again and get a load.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

Chief's good peeps..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And it would be worth a trip over there to see you again and get a load.



You're welcome anytime sir. Just holler and we'll load you up with Oak for firewood, and I also have some pecan already cut to length/split if you want some smoking wood too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

MizT suggested me putting small stacks up at the main road with a sign $10.00 a stack for Jag. He helped me cut, split, and stack all of the wood. 

I said because you'd probably wake up the next morning and it all be gone and no 10 dollar bills left anywhere up there with some of the folks that drive up and down that road.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief's good peeps..




I tend to be attracted to the same, my friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Had me a GREAT conversation with Bloodbro yesterday, that's some GOOD peeps also right there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Soup and sammich hittin the spot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Had me a GREAT conversation with Bloodbro yesterday, that's some GOOD peeps also right there.


We wuz on the phone for an hr! We be dating!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> We wuz on the phone for an hr! We be dating!




Yeah, and you've got that smexy Alabama southern accent. I was beginning to be overwhelmed listening to you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, and you've got that smexy Alabama southern accent. I was beginning to be overwhelmed listening to you.


Yikes chief! I was kiddin bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

How long has it been since we were @ Hamburg, I've forgotten already?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yikes chief! I was kiddin bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> How long has it been since we were @ Hamburg, I've forgotten already?



I was tryin to be nice. I didn't want to say, "now I know how he attracted that pretty gal he married."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> How long has it been since we were @ Hamburg, I've forgotten already?



Seems like 5 years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I was tryin to be nice. I didn't want to say, "now I know how he attracted that pretty gal he married."



Quoted the wrong post


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Seems like 5 years.



Seriously, has it been that long?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Blood probably remembers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Chief do you have a hydraulic splitter?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Blood probably remembers.



How many surgeries ago?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief do you have a hydraulic splitter?



Buddy of mine loaned me one and just left it for as long as I needed it. I had it for about 4-5 months, but he needed it and came and got it. Although he told me whwn he got I could come get his bigger one if I needed it. He's in the tree business.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How many surgeries ago?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Seems like 5 years.


5 or 6 years ago


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How many surgeries ago?


Play nice.. We can't help what hand we are delt


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Holy Cow, time is flyin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Play nice.. We can't help what hand we are delt



You haven't been the only driveler under the knife.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Play nice.. We can't help what hand we are delt


True that Blood!!!
Got my Giant Molasses Gingersnaps made. 
It's the only thing My daughter-in-law ask for every year. I make her Mama some too. 
Used to send ol' Moonpie some every year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Wasn't Hamburg when Jag jumped over H22 leaning against the tree relieving himself?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wasn't Hamburg when Jag jumped over H22 leaning against the tree relieving himself?



Sounds like something H22 would do.   Give Jag a challenge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wasn't Hamburg when Jag jumped over H22 leaning against the tree relieving himself?



Yep, and I bet Jag would'nt have to jump so high now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds like something H22 would do.   Give Jag a challenge.




Naw, he caught H22 off guard. He ran over there to scare him while in the dark, and Jag ran up on him too fast not realizing what H22 was doing. He couldn't stopp quick enough, so he just had to hurdle between H22 and the tree.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, and I bet Jag would'nt have to jump so high now.





Jeff C. said:


> Naw, he caught H22 off guard. He ran over there to scare him while in the dark, and Jag ran up on him too fast not realizing what H22 was doing. He couldn't stopp quick enough, so he just had to hurdle between H22 and the tree.


He was running like the wind. H22 said Jag looked just like the Heisman trophy guy.  The boy can JUMP!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Georgia Southern playing feetsball later today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He was running like the wind. H22 said Jag looked just like the Heisman trophy guy.  The boy can JUMP!



Yeah, maybe his body form did, but not his face.

I remember H22 told me his expression looked as if he'd seen a ghost just before he hurdled.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2018)

Hamburg was surprisingly beautiful! Fell in love with that park... Kids left behind some nice fishing rods also! We were 2 hrs into our 3 hr ride home when my son told me they had forgotten the rods....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2018)

When's the next gathering?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hamburg was surprisingly beautiful! Fell in love with that park... Kids left behind some nice fishing rods also! We were 2 hrs into our 3 hr ride home when my son told me they had forgotten the rods....



Dadgum, where did they leave them?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, maybe his body form did, but not his face.
> 
> I remember H22 told me his expression looked as if he'd seen a ghost just before he hurdled.


Yep. That's what made H22 laugh so hard. 


blood on the ground said:


> Hamburg was surprisingly beautiful! Fell in love with that park... Kids left behind some nice fishing rods also! We were 2 hrs into our 3 hr ride home when my son told me they had forgotten the rods....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

We loved Hamburg. Thinking about going camping there this Spring. 
We've been several times since the gathering for lil Bubba.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

We just sat on the porch and listened to the Christmas parade. Heard the firetruck with  Santa at the end and H22 said, Dang miss another one. 
Walked that parade many a time when Cody was a scout and again when he was in marching band.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum, where did they leave them?



Strange one of the drivelers didn't pick them up to return them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We loved Hamburg. Thinking about going camping there this Spring.
> We've been several times since the gathering for lil Bubba.



I could ride down there even if just for the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Strange one of the drivelers didn't pick them up to return them.




Yeah, that was my thinking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

It is a nice State Park.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> It is a nice State Park.



Wonder how it has changed since it now has a full time campground host (at least someone, quack I think) reported that a couple years ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, that was my thinking.


I wish I could remember who found them. I remember them being found laying up against a tree. We told them who's they were and he said he would get them to you Blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wonder how it has changed since it now has a full time campground host (at least someone, quack I think) reported that a couple years ago.


Last time me and Jeff fa fa went it was 1st come 1st served. We took the last two sights left.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

That's when H22 put a gizzard on a big fishing pole to leave out and he forgot to flip his bail. Sounded like a 22 being shot. Jag said, WHAT THE CARP?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wish I could remember who found them. I remember them being found laying up against a tree. We told them who's they were and he said he would get them to you Blood.



Seems like a vaguely remember that too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

That reminds me of a fishing story way back in my past with a couple of guys that weren’t really avid fishermen.

We were crappie fishing one night on Lake Oconee and one of them had a rod and reel that wasn’t casting well at all. No telling how long it had been since he’d even used the closed face reel, probably a Zebco at that. 

Anyway, I remember after he’d been fooling with it for about an hour, rocking the boat, banging around, shining a flashlight around every which away, in and out of his tackle box clanking around making noise and such, he said, “I’ll fix this”. 

Well, he got one of those BIG’ol heavy lead weights on the line and flung that sucker as far as he could out into the pitch dark. It went, “ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnngggg-pow” like a firecracker, then kaplunk about a football field away into the lake when it got to the end of his line tied off in the reel.

He laid that rod down and I said, “you fixed that one all right”.

We had a box of a hundred chicken wings and I laughed my butt off at both of those dudes most of the night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2018)

I believe it was redneck MacGyver that found them or at least he PM'd me and said he had them.. Never went to get them! Actually forgot about that until we started talking about it today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

We've heard that sound so many times at the beach teaching the young'uns how the fish. Poor ol' H22 gotta fix the pole up once again.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Put the rub to a rack of ribs, the Traeger is warming up.
Got to take care of the wife, she’s working.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

I finally got the Christmas spirit. Bout time. H22 happy it took me so long to play Christmas music. 
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs Ruger is in the spirit buying and making  decorations etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I believe it was redneck MacGyver that found them or at least he PM'd me and said he had them.. Never went to get them! Actually forgot about that until we started talking about it today.




Ol MacGuyver is a good dude.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wasn't Hamburg when Jag jumped over H22 leaning against the tree relieving himself?




I witnessed that..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, he caught H22 off guard. He ran over there to scare him while in the dark, and Jag ran up on him too fast not realizing what H22 was doing. He couldn't stopp quick enough, so he just had to hurdle between H22 and the tree.




I was the idjit that told 'em to do it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

Drove Dawn's buggy back to the field, no doves to speak of/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

Evidently some body's out baiting me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

Gonna fix that tmrow .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was the idjit that told 'em to do it . .



Shoulda known....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evidently some body's out baiting me . .



Couldn't be lack of water.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Couldn't be lack of water.




Might be too much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evidently some body's out baiting me . .


Dang. That ait good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Quack needs to do some scouting.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Needs a slower plane than the jet.
Do a little low and slow to see who is feeding heavier than him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

H22 said if Quacks brother knew his GA. Southern team was showing up in yeller school buses, he woulda taken care of that. GO Ga Southern.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoulda known....



I just sent Jag like we would a dog, hunt 'em boy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said if Quacks brother knew his GA. Southern team was showing up in yeller school buses, he woulda taken care of that. GO Ga Southern.




I'll tell 'em to buy some customized Greyhounds !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2018)

Had a really good day, hope ya'll did too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Needs a slower plane than the jet.
> Do a little low and slow to see who is feeding heavier than him.



Shoot, I was just gonna say send MizDawn out on the buggy. She'll come back, know who they are, get invited to cook out, and Quack will have permission to hunt there anytime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a really good day, hope ya'll did too.




Purdy good, bored mostly though.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot, I was just gonna say send MizDawn out on the buggy. She'll come back, know who they are, get invited to cook out, and Quack will have permission to hunt there anytime.



Definitely plan B!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

I had a good day, but the last two days have been much better. We stayed home today and I baked all day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

today was a good day.

Started out the day baking, grocery shopped for fixing for party snacks to bake and then made it,  went back out to store for more ingredients to bake again in the near future.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Good day, got a few things done.
Ran to grocery to get last of ingredients for Mrs Rugers dinner.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good day, got a few things done.
> Ran to grocery to get last of ingredients for Mrs Rugers dinner.



Hope yours was less crowded than mine.   Had to wait for a buggy.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Kroger was definitely busy, buggies were thin but I snagged one of the little ones.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Kroger was definitely busy, buggies were thin but I snagged one of the little ones.



Did you snag one of the rib roasts that are on sale?   Read about the sale in the cooking forum today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

It's started back a misting rain here. Might know it after everything had dried off.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

I saw that after I got back.
Probably go early tomorrow and get in on that deal..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2018)

I beat Sol a couple times today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Yell look a there. Ga. Southern WON!!!!!! GO EAGLES.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a really good day, hope ya'll did too.




Had a fine day. Slept late this morning, hunted all afternoon, saw a few deer, got serenaded by brush wolves while on the stand, and came home to a drop dead gorgeous Redhead. Got plenty to eat, the roof don`t leak, got enough money to last the rest of our lives, no bills, and life is good. It really is.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2018)

Howdy folks


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2018)

Back at it for a few nights. Got to brag a little, my daughter graduated college yesterday. I'll be honest I teared up at the ceremony thinking about how proud her mom would be of her.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Congrats, something to be proud of for sure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Had a fine day. Slept late this morning, hunted all afternoon, saw a few deer, got serenaded by brush wolves while on the stand, and cno bame home to a drop dead gorgeous Redhead. Got plenty to eat, the roof don`t leak, got enough money to last the rest of our lives, no bills, and life is good. It really is.


Aint that the truth. We'z right there with ya. No bills sept the dang power. I guess we could do without that, but I aint going there. I go to work part time just for giggles and to have a purpose on this earth.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Back at it for a few nights. Got to brag a little, my daughter graduated college yesterday. I'll be honest I teared up at the ceremony thinking about how proud her mom would be of her.


That's awesome. Congratulations to you and her.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

We could make it without me working but at this point I like what I’m doing so I keep on keeping on. When I quit feeling that way, I’ll retire.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> We could make it without me working but at this point I like what I’m doing so I keep on keeping on. When I quit feeling that way, I’ll retire.


H22 felt that way, but he woulda like to go out on his own terms rather than being laid off after 34 years. But it's all good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

My niece graduated today from NEGA today. Now she's gotta take the CPA exam.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh no, a bean counter in the family.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Off to bed have to get up early, wife is working 3 days straight, 12.5 shifts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

I guess bean counters run in our family. It aint a bad thing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 felt that way, but he woulda like to go out on his own terms rather than being laid off after 34 years. But it's all good.




Won`t they take him back after work picks back up? Especially with 34 years experience.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Won`t they take him back after work picks back up? Especially with 34 years experience.


Well, he worked the whole weekend before from hurricane Matthew, so I doubt it. He's adjusting just fine now. Pike still calls him with questions, but H22 gots a good heart and don't hold grudges.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Had a fine day. Slept late this morning, hunted all afternoon, saw a few deer, got serenaded by brush wolves while on the stand, and came home to a drop dead gorgeous Redhead. Got plenty to eat, the roof don`t leak, got enough money to last the rest of our lives, no bills, and life is good. It really is.


Sounds like you live in heaven... Nice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Can't sleep ... Tired but can't fall asleep!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2018)

That stinks Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> That stinks Blood


Yeah buddy!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2018)

The leg any better or is it still swollen @blood on the ground


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> The leg any better or is it still swollen @blood on the ground


I've got a while to go before the leg is better.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I've got a while to go before the leg is better.




I know its going to be a while before its better but was curious if the swelling was going down any.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

Started trying to get this computer to cooperate at 4AM and now it seems to be working.   Might be time to spend some money.   

coffee has been made


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

blood and wybro sure were burning the night oil.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2018)

Good morning everyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning everyone



It will be a good one as long as the coffee holds out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Amen to the coffee.
Good morning....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I know its going to be a while before its better but was curious if the swelling was going down any.


No it's still swollen.

Morning Gmoney!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood and wybro sure were burning the night oil.


Yep.. I couldn't sleep! Feels like someone is digging around on the backside of my knee cap with a grapefruit spoon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep.. I couldn't sleep! Feels like someone is digging around on the backside of my knee cap with a grapefruit spoon!



Hopefully with the smooth side of the spoon.

Itching usually means healing is taking place.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Amen to the coffee.
> Good morning....



Bought enough not to run out today?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh yeah, may actually have to pay more attention to wife alerts.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Y'all ever try them spicy buffalo pretzels? Addicting!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

Can't say I have tried buffalo pretzels.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Oh yeah, may actually have to pay more attention to wife alerts.



I wish mine would alert me when something gets low or she uses it up.    Then she complains when we have none and she needs it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Wife is a Costco junkie, always asking what do I need.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

mine shops at Aldi's and never looks for what we have but just buys by impulse.   for example there were 2 quart jars of mayo in the pantry recently.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

I tease her mercilessly with the Cable Guy routine of 5 gallons of mayonnaise from Costco.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 16, 2018)

Morning Chief and friends. How’s the Jag?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Back at it for a few nights. Got to brag a little, my daughter graduated college yesterday. I'll be honest I teared up at the ceremony thinking about how proud her mom would be of her.



Wybro, I know you are one proud Dad, and I’m sure Mom is too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning Chief and friends. How’s the Jag?



Mornin DAVE, he’s doing pretty well thanks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Mornin Jeff


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

dave, Chief,SwampY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Mornin! Was outside watching the news and a squirrel fell out of a tall oak. Sounded like aa huge limb. Dang thing jumped up the minuet he hit the ground and took off up the tree again. Them little critters are TOUGH.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Happy sundy fellers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

Soft rain soaked ground probably helped the squirrel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger, Cmp, Gobblein, Miz22, blood, morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Mornin chief. H22 finally decided to get up. He sleep later and later the older he gets.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruger, Cmp, Gobblein, Miz22, blood, morning!


How goes it Jiff


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! Was outside watching the news and a squirrel fell out of a tall oak. Sounded like aa huge limb. Dang thing jumped up the minuet he hit the ground and took off up the tree again. Them little critters are TOUGH.



You sure he fell, squirrels rarely fall out of a tree. Didn’t see a hawk or something in the area did you, they’ll jump to escape a predatory bird. Maybe a rotten limb broke or something.

I think I’ve only seen a squirrel fall out of a tree once, it provides a good laugh for sure.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Mng guys and gals,,,,clear and cold here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> How goes it Jiff



Hangin like a hair in a bizkit, bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Got my jalapeno, cheddar brats in the fridge .. I'm figuring those with a couple over easy eggs would be very good right about now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hangin like a hair in a bizkit, bloodbro.


Mighty fine!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You sure he fell, squirrels rarely fall out of a tree. Didn’t see a hawk or something in the area did you, they’ll jump to escape a predatory bird. Maybe a rotten limb broke or something.
> 
> I think I’ve only seen a squirrel fall out of a tree once, it provides a good laugh for sure.




We ran a fox squirrel up a 70 foot power pole in a peanut field one time, and I decided I was gonna catch that rascal. I saddled up away I went. That thing went to the top and watched me as I hooked up his way. When I got about halfway up he jumped out like a paratrooper, all spread out. Now from the top of that pole to the ground was exactly 61 feet. That squirrel hit about 4 rows out from the base of the pole, bounced once and was off like a race horse for the woods. Didn`t even phase him.  

Probably a good thing it happened that way. Squirrel bites hurt....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Y’all help me out here, the shower/tub in the master BR has those old style white porcelain handles on the faucet. The type that has 4 porcelain handles like this (+). My Mom and Dad had them installed when they renovated part of this house. For the life of me though I can’t figure out why, but they turn in the opposite direction of any faucet I’ve ever used for on/off. They have the matching ones on the sink and they turn the normal direction. 

Reason I’m asking is because Jag struggles with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> We ran a fox squirrel up a 70 foot power pole in a peanut field one time, and I decided I was gonna catch that rascal. I saddled up away I went. That thing went to the top and watched me as I hooked up his way. When I got about halfway up he jumped out like a paratrooper, all spread out. Now from the top of that pole to the ground was exactly 61 feet. That squirrel hit about 4 rows out from the base of the pole, bounced once and was off like a race horse for the woods. Didn`t even phase him.
> 
> Probably a good thing it happened that way. Squirrel bites hurt....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

In the past faucets turned on and off like a screw turns, counter clockwise on, clockwise off.
Opposite turning faucets are newer design thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Y’all help me out here, the shower/tub in the master BR has those old style white porcelain handles on the faucet. The type that has 4 porcelain handles like this (+). My Mom and Dad had them installed when they renovated part of this house. For the life of me though I can’t figure out why, but they turn in the opposite direction of any faucet I’ve ever used for on/off. They have the matching ones on the sink and they turn the normal direction.
> 
> Reason I’m asking is because Jag struggles with it.



I just went and checked to make sure, I was wrong. It’s only the Hot in the tub/shower. The cold and the shower valve turn the correct direction. 

That’s what makes it confusing for Jag.

But still, why would only the HOT water valve be backwards?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> In the past faucets turned on and off like a screw turns, counter clockwise on, clockwise off.
> Opposite turning faucets are newer design thing.



Yeah, come to think of it my sinks down at my other house turned toward each other one turned right and the other turned to the left.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 16, 2018)

Weird


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Gotta let these 4 legged monsters out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Weird



I scratch my head often, DAVE.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

When Dad started to teach me to hunt he bought me a Mossberg bolt action .410. We hunted the big red fox squirrels that lived in Ohio. I wear my butt out sitting and finally get a shot. I knocked that squirrel out and he fell a long ways and hit the ground running. It ran out about 50 yards and up another tree and sat there squacking at us. I’d peppered his hide but didn’t harm him apparently.

This repeated several times and I grew disgusted with my gun. One day Dad handed me his 20 gauge and told me to try, I rolled that squirrel. I got a new single shot 20 for Christmas that year.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Y’all help me out here, the shower/tub in the master BR has those old style white porcelain handles on the faucet. The type that has 4 porcelain handles like this (+). My Mom and Dad had them installed when they renovated part of this house. For the life of me though I can’t figure out why, but they turn in the opposite direction of any faucet I’ve ever used for on/off. They have the matching ones on the sink and they turn the normal direction.
> 
> Reason I’m asking is because Jag struggles with it.


Swap the valves around,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Might as well replace the o rings too,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Swap the valves around,,,,



So, tear a hole into the wall in other bathroom at about the height of where a large claw foot tub sits, don't think so. Not for one valve turning in the opposite direction, just have to live with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> When Dad started to teach me to hunt he bought me a Mossberg bolt action .410. We hunted the big red fox squirrels that lived in Ohio. I wear my butt out sitting and finally get a shot. I knocked that squirrel out and he fell a long ways and hit the ground running. It ran out about 50 yards and up another tree and sat there squacking at us. I’d peppered his hide but didn’t harm him apparently.
> 
> This repeated several times and I grew disgusted with my gun. One day Dad handed me his 20 gauge and told me to try, I rolled that squirrel. I got a new single shot 20 for Christmas that year.



Do you still have that Mossberg bolt-action .410?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Do you still have that Mossberg bolt-action .410?



None of those guns I grew up with are in the family.
Thieves broke into my parents house when they were out of town for my wedding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> None of those guns I grew up with are in the family.
> Thieves broke into my parents house when they were out of town for my wedding.



Man, that sucks.

I've still got my little H&R 20 ga. single shot that I got when I was 12 yrs old. My brother had gotten a .410 ga. not sure of the make, but I believe it was a Winchester. He lost it somehow in one of the many moves he made in his lifetime.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

I had an uncle I hunted with that was like a second dad. I used many of his guns when I hunted with him. When he passed he made sure I got all the ones I had hunted with. They mean a lot to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> I had an uncle I hunted with that was like a second dad. I used many of his guns when I hunted with him. When he passed he made sure I got all the ones I had hunted with. They mean a lot to me.



I bet they do.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> So, tear a hole into the wall in other bathroom at about the height of where a large claw foot tub sits, don't think so. Not for one valve turning in the opposite direction, just have to live with it.


No,just take the handle off,you'll see how they work,the valve stem,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> I had an uncle I hunted with that was like a second dad. I used many of his guns when I hunted with him. When he passed he made sure I got all the ones I had hunted with. They mean a lot to me.


Nice,I sure wish I could have gotten my dad's gun collection,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Reminds me, I have to order some .22 long ammo.
The old Winchester pump won’t shoot long rifles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> No,just take the handle off,you'll see how they work,the valve stem,,,,



Dude, I know how a faucet valve works. I built a 2500 sq ft home and installed every plumbing fixture in it. I plumbed the valves and faucets in the other bathroom in this house including the claw foot tub years ago.

If I swapped the handles


Cmp1 said:


> No,just take the handle off,you'll see how they work,the valve stem,,,,




No sir, it would still turn opposite. The more I think about that shower valve in that bath it's supposed to turn that way. The hot and cold turn towards each other.

I think what's confusing Jag is the shower valve itself turns the same direction as the Cold, so he thinks the Hot water valve should turn that way also.

What happens when he's in it and finished his shower and starts turning everything off he expects it all to turn the same way. So, what happens is he's turning the Hot wide open and and the shower valve wide open and turning off the Cold.

That results in him standing in the very back of the shower trying not to get scalded and yelling for one of us. 

I know it's not funny, but


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dude, I know how a faucet valve works. I built a 2500 sq ft home and installed every plumbing fixture in it. I plumbed the valves and faucets in the other bathroom in this house including the claw foot tub years ago.
> 
> If I swapped the handles
> 
> ...


Jeff,,,,I wasn't questionihg your knowledge,but you can make them turn opposite,,,,I was just trying to help,,,,sorry,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

For the record, I did not plumb this particular shower/tub in this house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Jeff,,,,I wasn't questionihg your knowledge,but you can make them turn opposite,,,,I was just trying to help,,,,sorry,,,,



A valve stem will only turn in one direction in a valve, swapping the stem or handle has no effect on which way the threads inside that valve are.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> A valve stem will only turn in one direction in a valve, swapping the stem or handle has no effect on which way the threads inside that valve are.



Unless I'm totally confused. I'd have to turn the water off to the entire house to check it, there's no accessible cutoff to that tub/shower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp, one day when everyone is gone I'm going to check it to see. You've got me confused now. Dang Yankee!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> A valve stem will only turn in one direction in a valve, swapping the stem or handle has no effect on which way the threads inside that valve are.


Swap the valves,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Didn't mean to upset you,,,,I'm not a plumber,you would have to turn the water off,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Swap the valves,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Swap the valves,,,,



That means cutting into the wall in the other bathroom on the wall behind it. There is a huge claw foot tub right there. I installed it and plumbed it in a very tight situation. Ain't no way I'm moving disconnecting anything on that joker to get to the valve.

A tub/shower valve as in any faucet valve with Hot and Cold is all one piece typically.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

https://www.faucet-warehouse.com/ko...mplUJF0sdrEyBEkTJZvtUEBEcL97PTlBoC0NYQAvD_BwE


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Didn't mean to upset you,,,,I'm not a plumber,you would have to turn the water off,,,,



Not upsetting me, but what I don't understand is you often state the obvious. Yes, I would have to turn the water off. Remove a faucet stem on one your faucets and dont turn the water off to that valve and tell me what happens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> https://www.faucet-warehouse.com/ko...mplUJF0sdrEyBEkTJZvtUEBEcL97PTlBoC0NYQAvD_BwE



Dude, I don't even know what Mfg this valve is that is in the wall.

That stem is for a clockwise close Kohler faucet. Look at the threads on that stem, it threads into the valve clockwise also.  A counter clock wise close would thread into the valve counter clockwise.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

The Cold on this valve is clockwise and the close on the Hot is counter clockwise.

That means the treads inside the valve that the stem screws into are opposite in this valve.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dude, I don't even know what Mfg this valve is that is in the wall.
> 
> That stem is for a clockwise close Kohler faucet. Look at the threads on that stem, it threads into the valve clockwise also.  A counter clock wise close would thread into the valve counter clockwise.


You can get either way,,,,it doesn't thread,you just put Vaseline on the o rings and push it in,,,,not rocket science ????dain hillbillys,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Their universal,,,,turn the water off and done in ten minutes,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

It's all good Cmp. I'm just going to have to live with it and go turn the Hot water off for Jag when he's yelling.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Want a Yank to come fix it Fer ya,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You can get either way,,,,it doesn't thread,you just put Vaseline on the o rings and push it in,,,,not rocket science ????dain hillbillys,,,,




What did you call us?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

??????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You can get either way,,,,it doesn't thread,you just put Vaseline on the o rings and push it in,,,,not rocket science ????dain hillbillys,,,,




Doooo what???

What are the freakin threads for then? Not to mention the hex head on that stem to tighten it into the valve.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

https://www.diychatroom.com/f7/2-handle-shower-wrong-direction-110958/


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> What did you call us?


Jeff called me a dain Yank,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Jeff called me a dain Yank,,,,




What is "dain"? That`s a language I don`t know.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Gumbo ... That's what's fer supper


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

You bust you deer this morning Nic?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> What is "dain"? That`s a language I don`t know.


? ? ? ?,it's all good,,,,I'm just a Hillbilly Yank,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> You bust you deer this morning Nic?




Took a break this morning. I`ll go back this afternoon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Took a break this morning. I`ll go back this afternoon.


It's killing me to be on the sidelines!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> It's killing me to be on the sidelines!



When I was recuperating from my surgeries, this was my setup. Killed a good many deer this way too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was recuperating from my surgeries, this was my setup. Killed a good many deer this way too.View attachment 952880


Yep.. I'm setup to do the same thing. Getting one out and cleaned is what has me worried.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep.. I'm setup to do the same thing. Getting one out and cleaned is what has me worried.




That`s where a strong son came in handy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s where a strong son came in handy.


Indeed! My wife and daughter helped me drag last year. Usually it's my son helping.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

I walk into a bro fight ???   


Good afternoon !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I walk into a bro fight ???
> 
> 
> Good afternoon !!




Dang Yankee gon make me drive all the way to Mitcheegan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Gumbo ... That's what's fer supper




That sounds goot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Brother shot me a 120 lb doe the other day, just waitin on the processor to get r done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Liking my "new to me" work truck.   Nissan ext cab 4x4.

Found a recipe for oven baked jerky, got another hour and half to go..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Wife just blessed me out, some how, or another I missed the trash can and threw cheekun bones in the washing machine...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just blessed me out, some how, or another I missed the trash can and threw cheekun bones in the washing machine...



So, you didn't shoot too many hoops huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Time go rustle up something to eat.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> So, you didn't shoot too many hoops huh?




Not while drankin . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Yankee gon make me drive all the way to Mitcheegan.


? ? ? ?,,,,can't take us Yanks anywhere,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Liking my "new to me" work truck.   Nissan ext cab 4x4.
> 
> Found a recipe for oven baked jerky, got another hour and half to go..



Your driving a Rugermobile, I like mine.
I have the crew cab.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your driving a Rugermobile, I like mine.
> I have the crew cab.




This is just an ole beater truck, 250's too nice to drive in the  mines.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

One of the guys from Pike that has worked with H22 for 30 years dropped by bring H22 a bottle of EW for Christmas. It's so nice to hear two old tuff country guys say I love ya Bro. Really nice man. I've hear a lot about him, but don't think I ever met him.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

I’ve never been around a chalk mine.
Grew up around coal mines as a kid.

Mine hasn’t seen off road but the 4x4 got used in some snow up north.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve never been around a chalk mine.
> Grew up around coal mines as a kid.
> 
> Mine hasn’t seen off road but the 4x4 got used in some snow up north.




It's either dry and dusty, or butt puckering time . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

afternoon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Hiya G$$$$ !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Done got mighty peaceful round here, just me and the dogs and they aint sayin much all sprawled out on the floor. I'm sure one will be snoring shortly and another passin gas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Dadgum Bert sounds like a human just lettin'em rip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum Bert sounds like a human just lettin'em rip.




Chiefbro blaming the dog . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

BoBo sleeps with his eyes open, kinda freaky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Wife loves to drive a stick shift, she's 'bout to die to drive me lil truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

I used to love driving H22 little Prelude. That little car had so much power you could shift from 2nd to 5th. Thing would fly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Steamed mussels in Stout, stuffed clams, garlic toast and a salit. It's what's for suppa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Every car I ever had was a stick shift. Even had a 3 on the tree Nova in high school. After I had Cody, I said NO MORE stick shift. My new one has a continuous transmission whatever that is. Can't feel it shift. It's smooth a butta.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Dang oven cooked Jerky turned out awesome !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Every car I ever had was a stick shift. Even had a 3 on the tree Nova in high school. After I had Cody, I said NO MORE stick shift. My new one has a continuous transmission whatever that is. Can't feel it shift. It's smooth a butta.




Here ya go, Mandy:

https://www.google.com/search?safe=...5i39j0i131i67j0i131j0i67j0i20i263.t21Wj6bVa-M


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang oven cooked Jerky turned out awesome !!!



Recipe/instructions please?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

I had a rental not too long ago and I could feel it shift 6 times from stop to cruise in D.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro blaming the dog . .



I'm serious, ol Bert sounds like a human when he's got gas. We all get a good laugh round here when he's got it, unless he's laying nearby.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BoBo sleeps with his eyes open, kinda freaky.



Yeah, that's weird.....spooky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Time for H22 to make some jerky. I put the last bag we had in the daughter-in-laws stocking. The girl LOVES that stuff. HE usually gives here a whole batch for her birthday. Cody used to sell it to his friends in school. One of his friends told us and H22 got all ova Cody.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Time to pack for cold weather, high 29 and a low of 18, oh boy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> That sounds goot!


Got overruled... Now it Jambalaya instead! Got to keep the wemon folk happy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Recipe/instructions please?




Chuck roast/rump roast, remove fat, slice as thin as you can. Mix

1/4 cup soy sauce
2 1/2 tbs  Liquid Smoke
2 tbs Worcestire
2 tbs Brown shuga
2 tsp Salt
1 tsp tenderizer
1/2 tspoon pepper
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp Paprika
1 tsp garlic powder

Cut meat semi frozen for a thinner cut.
Let meat soak in mixture over night.
Oven at 180
Hour and a half, flip meat and another hour and a half.


Personally I woulda added some Cayenne Pepper and hot sauce, but I know better than play with my wife's cooking.


It turned out moist and really good !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time for H22 to make some jerky. I put the last bag we had in the daughter-in-laws stocking. The girl LOVES that stuff. HE usually gives here a whole batch for her birthday. Cody used to sell it to his friends in school. One of his friends told us and H22 got all ova Cody.


Now that's funny!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Tweak this recipe Chief, it really is good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chuck roast/rump roast, remove fat, slice as thin as you can. Mix
> 
> 1/4 cup soy sauce
> 2 1/2 tbs  Liquid Smoke
> ...


Sounds good. I don't reckon I've ever had anything other the venison for jerky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds good. I don't reckon I've ever had anything other the venison for jerky.




Kinda hate to waste venison on jerky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Flacoons playing some good feetsball for a change. Imagine that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda hate to waste venison on jerky.


H22 just uses the trimmings from the deer. The only time we use a processor is for ground, but now we gots a nice meat grinder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Wife making some kinda cinnamon candy, I despise the smell.  Never liked Big Red nor Dentyne chewing gum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Got overruled... Now it Jambalaya instead! Got to keep the wemon folk happy!



Copy that Bud, still GON be good! 






Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweak this recipe Chief, it really is good.



Thank you sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Time to pack for cold weather, high 29 and a low of 18, oh boy.



If ya don't mind, where ya headed this time?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda hate to waste venison on jerky.




I'm like you, I'd prefer not to waste venison on jerky. But like Mandy said, trimmings would be fine. Bout the only other thing I'd do with them is some kind of stir fry or in a soup/stew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Speakin of venison, I can't wait to pick that processed doe up. Haven't had any in at least a year maybe 2. Getting a lot of cubed, we all love it here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> If ya don't mind, where ya headed this time?



Don’t mind at all, Albany.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

It's past time for a dranky drank . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Wife drove my Nissan like she stole it . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's past time for a dranky drank . .



Don't be putting cheekin bones in the washing machine.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's past time for a dranky drank . .



I’ll second that.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Don’t mind at all, Albany.




Considering those temps I suppose you are going to NY?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Looks like it's going to be homemade chicken pot pie tonight.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Considering those temps I suppose you are going to NY?



Yes sir, land of cold and Yankees.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2018)

Nope, not gonna say it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, not gonna say it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>





Ruger#3 said:


>


Ya'll need some  to good with your popcorn?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Y’all help me out here, the shower/tub in the master BR has those old style white porcelain handles on the faucet. The type that has 4 porcelain handles like this (+). My Mom and Dad had them installed when they renovated part of this house. For the life of me though I can’t figure out why, but they turn in the opposite direction of any faucet I’ve ever used for on/off. They have the matching ones on the sink and they turn the normal direction.
> 
> Reason I’m asking is because Jag struggles with it.




I wonder if you could remove the stems and swap them, install the cold where the hot is and vise versa?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I wonder if you could remove the stems and swap them, install the cold where the hot is and vise versa?



I probably could do that Wybro, going to possibly check that out.

I've got it figured for the time being. I showed Jag how to avoid that situation where he's already turned the cold off and now he's pushed to the back of the shower because it's all hot.

I showed him to only shut off the center knob and at least it's no longer coming out of the shower head. Then just turn both of the other two until the water goes off. 

He seemed to understand that very well.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2018)

I just read the rest of it Chief, tell me if I'm correct they both turn the same or opposite. I've went behind people at times that have replaced a stem for whatever reason and installed 2 cold stems or 2 hot stems


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Man, I done got plumb stuffed. 

Have y'all tried that Sriracha Ranch salad dressing yet? 

That's some good stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I just read the rest of it Chief, tell me if I'm correct they both turn the same or opposite. I've went behind people at times that have replaced a stem for whatever reason and installed 2 cold stems or 2 hot stems



Ok, the Cold and the shower knob turn left (counterclockwise) and the Hot turns right (clockwise). That's what confusing him. 

And what he's doing is turning the Cold off first and when it is all Hot water coming out he starts turning it the same way as he did the Cold, and all he's doing is turning the Hot wide open. 

Next thing ya know he standing in the back of the shower yellin for us.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Considering those temps I suppose you are going to NY?






Ruger#3 said:


> Yes sir, land of cold and Yankees.




RUGER, I am not sure just how to say this .........BUT it is much better for you to visit Albany, New York rather than me. 

Many years ago, I had to make a plane trip from Augusta to Atlanta and then on up to Albany also.  Then I was supposed to get a rental car to continue to drive over to Bennington, Vermont to a hotel that was somewhat close to Hoosick Falls, New York.  That is where I had to visit a plant that was processing some very expensive Teflon coated fabrics for my employer and I had to be up there for 4-5 days.

Well when I left Augusta that day, it was near 65 ° so I had decided to pack my really nice and warm heavy coat in my large piece of luggage for this trip.  (HUGE MISTAKE ON MY PART).  So for this trip I was wearing a regular suit and tie etc.   Finally I  caught a flight from Atlanta to La Guardia Airport in New York.  Well everything had been delayed in Atlanta that day due to their air traffic control radar system being struck by lightning.  It turned out to be close to midnight whan I got to New York.  It was 22 ° when I finally arrived there to ultimately catch a flight on up to Albany.  We flew right up the Hudson River in a 19 passenger American Airlines puddle jumper and the dang snow ended up being 2 feet deep in Albany.  Upon arrival in Albany, it was after 1:30 AM and also 0 °F.   Ultimately the rental car people stayed open so I was able to get my reserved rental car.  However, the doors and everything else were frozen shut.   This was before the  remote door opening devices and you had to use keys.  I was shivering so bad, I barely could function and had to get them to chisel off the ice so that I could even get into the car.  Because of all of these delay problems, my luggage had been lost and I was absolutely freezing my "nads" off by then.  I had to end up staying at a close-by hotel for 2 days before my luggage finally caught up with me before I could drive on up to Bennington, Vermont.  The motel room that night felt like more a deer cooler instead as I used every towel etc to put over me too to keep from freezing while under the covers etc.  Finally, they delivered my luggage the second morning and after driving to Bennington and checking into the motel, I did my best to thaw out some.   The next morning, when I came out of the hotel to drive to this processing plant, the temperature was -24° F showing on the sign out front and when I went outside to crank up my car, I rubbed my hand across the top of my ahead and it felt like sand or something instead.  It turned out that I had not dried my hair all of the away and there were tiny ice-crystals caused by this small amount of moisture in my hair and it was all over my head.

I promised myself that day that if I survived the rest of that week THAT I WOULD NEVER SET FOOT IN UPSTATE NEW YORK OR VERMONT EVER AGAIN.  THANKFULLY, I HAVE NEVER VISITED THAT AREA SINCE THEN AND I WILL NEVER GO BACK UP THERE AGAIN.

SO MY ADVICE TO YOU IS TAKE LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF WARM CLOTHES AND POSSIBLY TAKE THE HOTTEST LADY THAT YOU CAN FIND TO HELP KEEP YOU THAWED OUT !!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, the Cold and the shower knob turn left (counterclockwise) and the Hot turns right (clockwise). That's what confusing him.
> 
> And what he's doing is turning the Cold off first and when it is all Hot water coming out he starts turning it the same way as he did the Cold, and all he's doing is turning the Hot wide open.
> 
> Next thing ya know he standing in the back of the shower yellin for us.



Gotcha, I'd try swapping the stems. They may have been installed backwards. Sometimes the threads are only on the stems not built into the diverter


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Gotcha, I'd try swapping the stems. They may have been installed backwards. Sometimes the threads are only on the stems not built into the diverter




I'll probably give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2018)

EE thanks for your concern and heads up.
The last time I was there a blizzard hit and wasn’t sure when I’d get to fly out.
Luckily this trip doesn’t require a suit so I’m packing flannel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

EE, you forgot to tell Ruger NOT to go outside with his hair and head still wet too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Yankee gon make me drive all the way to Mitcheegan.


Do What???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do What???




Believe it not, I actually thought about you after I typed that. 

Hope you and Ms Tag are doing well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2018)

My buddy with his grandson today.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/proud-grandpa.932939/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2018)

You kneebro's can start a plumbing thread, tired of hearing about it...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You kneebro's can start a plumbing thread, tired of hearing about it...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2018)

Hava good night Wybro, be safe.  Be back next 2 nights..


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2018)

Good morning folks, just about time to head to the house


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Good morning coffee is a making


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

Happy national plumbers day!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lefty loosy righty tighty


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2018)

I wish had the salesmanship husbands in the 1800s had.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 17, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2018)

It's all down hill


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> It's all down hill


You and my knee think alike!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

My daughter just ask me if she could skip school to go hunting! I know it's wrong of me the think this way but, that Rocks!!!! Who could say know to that!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Speaking of plumbing, I’ve got to go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Mornin gents!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

Morning Jeff


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2018)

Happy Monday morning to all of you Drivelers.  

I had a wonderful long weekend and LOVED every minute of it even though I had to be extra careful with these crutches etc.  I also learned that extra pillows are your best friend while traveling with my right leg lying across the back seat propped up on soft pillows for comfort.  I had a chauffeur and navigator for this long weekend to Montgomery.

Christmas definitely came early for me this year !!!!!!

See my post # 16 in this thread link:  

http://forum.gon.com/threads/georgia-southern-on-espn-at-530-today-12-15.932877/


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2018)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2018)

No plumbing talk,,,,????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> No plumbing talk,,,,????



Well the plumbing is working in my house and I was able to get water for coffee.   Cold water by pulling the lever to the right on the kitchen sink.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Mornin fellows, blood, Cmp, EE, Gobblein.

Speakin of plumbing, water will be draining out of the sky come 2 1/2 more days again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Coffebro slept in for a change.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffebro slept in for a change.



Chief, every now and then we all need our beauty sleep !!!!  


ps:  I need about a week's worth of it though to improve my looks !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, every now and then we all need our beauty sleep !!!!
> 
> 
> ps:  I need about a week's worth of it though to improve my looks !!!!!



I don't care what Gobblein looks like, just keep the coffee comin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffebro slept in for a change.



Tru dat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't care what Gobblein looks like, just keep the coffee comin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


>




MizT just about wiped out the pot this mornin. She takes a good sized insulated covered sippy cup and a small bullet thermos in the mornins to work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT just about wiped out the pot this mornin. She takes a good sized insulated covered sippy cup and a small bullet thermos in the mornins to work.



Discussion time with that fine lady.   Rule #1:  empty the pot, make a fresh one.   Rule #2:  see rule #1.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Discussion time with that fine lady.   Rule #1:  empty the pot, make a fresh one.   Rule #2:  see rule #1.



There's usually enough for about 3 cups left maybe, but if Caitlins gotta go early also, it's gone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

Explain Rule #1 to Caitlin.    So easy even a coon but can understand it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

Its almost to chilly to be hunting in shorts! Almost!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Its almost to chilly to be hunting in shorts! Almost!



Believe I would have on long shorts.

How goes the rehab?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mornin



morning Ruger, are you north of the MDL this morning?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Not yet, will be by sunset.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Explain Rule #1 to Caitlin.    So easy even a coon but can understand it.



 

I can't wait to tell her that, she'll wear it proudly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Believe I would have on long shorts.
> 
> How goes the rehab?


Slow process bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Its almost to chilly to be hunting in shorts! Almost!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Slow process bro



but you are doing it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Ol blood got some some Ice age DNA left in him.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey Blood, I don’t know carp about your procedure but......

When the doc put the screws to me a Tens unit helped more than any drug.
Blocks the pain and helped me get mobile quicker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

If his knee wasn't banged up he'd be throwin a spear and runnin after it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but you are doing it


Yes ... I'm following doctors orders.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> If his knee wasn't banged up he'd be throwin a spear and runnin after it.



Yep, it is good that his right hand was fixed a couple years ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> If his knee wasn't banged up he'd be throwin a spear and runnin after it.


You ain't right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2018)

Morning y'all!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 17, 2018)

Wife just had cancer remove from her arm. All went well and they got it all. Sewing her up now. I’m sitting in the waiting room listening to the lady that calls to tell people that they have cancer.  What a terrible job.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Wife just had cancer remove from her arm. All went well and they got it all. Sewing her up now. I’m sitting in the waiting room listening to the lady that calls to tell people that they have cancer.  What a terrible job.


Yep .. That would be a rough job!
I will say prayer for your wife also!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Wife just had cancer remove from her arm. All went well and they got it all. Sewing her up now. I’m sitting in the waiting room listening to the lady that calls to tell people that they have cancer.  What a terrible job.



Glad they got it all.    for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Wife just had cancer remove from her arm. All went well and they got it all. Sewing her up now. I’m sitting in the waiting room listening to the lady that calls to tell people that they have cancer.  What a terrible job.


Glad they found it and took care of it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Glad to hear they took care of her, hope it’s a speedy recovery.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

morning MzH22    

I am going to go do my H22 imitation at the mailbox just in case it happened this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MzH22
> 
> I am going to go do my H22 imitation at the mailbox just in case it happened this morning.


Mornin!
Be sure to take pics!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Wife just had cancer remove from her arm. All went well and they got it all. Sewing her up now. I’m sitting in the waiting room listening to the lady that calls to tell people that they have cancer.  What a terrible job.




Great news Dave, sendin up a prayer for both of you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2018)

Wash pot full of enough home grown collards for supper, with plenty left to freeze for Christmas and New Years Day. Them thangs know they good too. Seasoned up jes right.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2018)

Dave, kind thoughts and prayers for your wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Wash pot full of enough home grown collards for supper, with plenty left to freeze for Christmas and New Years Day. Them thangs know they good too. Seasoned up jes right.
> View attachment 953001




Dang it man, you just had to go and do that huh?

Going to be some good eatin and I'd dash me some homemade peppa sauce on'em, maybe even dice up one of the peppers in amongst'em in my bowl with some corn bread.

Good Googly Moogly!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

Tuner sammich 

Nic, them greens look mighty fine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Tuner sammich View attachment 953002
> 
> Nic, them greens look mighty fine!




You aint playin with that tuner fish sammich....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You aint playin with that tuner fish sammich....


Left you a text man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Left you a text man!




Gotcha covered like a big ol fat woman.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Wait, can I say that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait, can I say that.



No


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No



Good thing I didn't.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Good thing I didn't.



So true.

But who were you not referring to?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2018)

mercy.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2018)

Came home and H22 got some FINE looking steaks laid out for suppa. I'm kinda liking him not working.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Came home and H22 got some FINE looking steaks laid out for suppa. I'm kinda liking him not working.


Sounds great!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2018)

Afternoon, 'bout time to play in the clay !!!  Hopefully only 2 nights, off for 7.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2018)

Take 'er easy Bloodbro, continue to heal.  Time you get back to work Dbro will be your boss . .


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 17, 2018)

I’m done til after New Years. Thanks for all the kind words and prayers. She’s a little sore but otherwise ok.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 17, 2018)

Taking a midnight train for Georgia.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 17, 2018)

Not really but like saying that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Taking a midnight train for Georgia.




Safe travels Dave, glad the bride came thru okay !!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 17, 2018)

Leaving early in the morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

Ice ice baby


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Take 'er easy Bloodbro, continue to heal.  Time you get back to work Dbro will be your boss . .



Bad really bad quackbro


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2018)

Last one for a couple of days


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Evening!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2018)

If ya`ll haven`t watched the show, "The Last Alaskans", you owe it to yourself to take a look. This ain`t one of those hokey, idiotic shows like most everyting else is. This one is for real.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> If ya`ll haven`t watched the show, "The Last Alaskans", you owe it to yourself to take a look. This ain`t one of those hokey, idiotic shows like most everyting else is. This one is for real.



Yessir, I watch it. Lot of times I have to watch the reruns for missing it. They will be the last humans to occupy a residency on that Arctic Refuge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Nic, isn't there only like 14 families there or something like that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, isn't there only like 14 families there or something like that?




I think there only 7 families left. Only 4 agreed to be filmed.

I didn`t realize it at the time, but in 1974, I came very close to going to Alaska up in that area, and I wonder that if I had gone, would have taken advantage of that. I will alwasy wonder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I think there only 7 families left. Only 4 agreed to be filmed.
> 
> I didn`t realize it at the time, but in 1974, I came very close to going to Alaska up in that area, and I wonder that if I had gone, would have taken advantage of that. I will alwasy wonder.



Wow, yes you will. Back then you could've staked a claim.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

If I'm not mistaken the Families that are still left, their offspring can continue until none are left or no more desire to live there. I might be wrong on that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Families that are still left, their offspring can continue until none are left or no more desire to live there. I might be wrong on that.



That`s right. Their children can stay there for the rest of their lives. 

I might be wrong, but I think we can thank Jimmy Carter for signing the bill stopping further claims. I still don`t understand why it was stopped.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

I just read where it was 1980 when it happened, that was during Jimmy Carters Presidency, but they didn't mention that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s right. Their children can stay there for the rest of their lives.
> 
> I might be wrong, but I think we can thank Jimmy Carter for signing the bill stopping further claims. I still don`t understand why it was stopped.




Yeah, with 19 million acres.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2018)

I would miss my turkey hunting, but that place would be a dream come true.... For a young man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Could've allowed a another dozen or two at least.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I would miss my turkey hunting, but that place would be a dream come true.... For a young man.



If I had started from an early age I could've lived like that, I believe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> If I had started from an early age I could've lived like that, I believe.




I like to think I could have too, Jeff. It would be a hard life, but the rewards would be so worth it. No light or noise pollution, no people, away from everything. It would be nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I like to think I could have too, Jeff. It would be a hard life, but the rewards would be so worth it. No light or noise pollution, no people, away from everything. It would be nice.



I wish I lived in much more rural area now, if nothing else. Don't get me wrong I love keeping this Ol home place in the Family so to speak, just wish it had been further out from ATL, way further.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2018)

Charlie Jagow knows and understands what a treasure he has inherited. That young man will leave some deep tracks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Charlie Jagow knows and understands what a treasure he has inherited. That young man will leave some deep tracks.



Sure will....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2018)

Have you noticed that they all carry a sidearm everywhere they go, and it`s always a revolver. Not autos for those folks. I don`t blame em either. If I`m facing a bear I don`t want a "maybe" when I pull the trigger.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2018)

There is something wrong when your midnight temp is 28 and the next day high is 28. Snowing .50 size flakes here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> The




You can say that again !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Pretty easy to pull the trigger twice when shivering.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2018)

Wybro has a new Driveler up and running . .


----------

